# 12/4 RAW Discussion Thread - Tag Title Match hits LA



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing what happens with Absolution this week.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:banderas

Hoping Ambrollins win the Titles again & we get The Revival returning or a new Tag Team call-up from NXT. Tag scene needs some new life. I really don't want to see them feud with The Bar any longer & the Tag Division is essentially dead if The Bar retains the Titles here. There is only two credible teams, The Bar could bounce back from a loss & use their rematch clause.

Then we get some sort of Three Way match with The Bar, Ambrollins & AoP/Revival?

That's personally what I'm hoping. But it'll probably be some screwy finish like you say & they'll drag this feud out a bit longer whilst they figure out what to do. You can't have the same Two teams fighting all the time, need something fresh in there.

I could see Roman making an appearance after Joe has a match & laying him out. I can't see them brawling yet with Joe getting the upperhand on him last week, it will start heating up the week after this show IMO, and they'll probably start beating the shit out of each other. Which could be awesome :mark: It's a feud I've been wanting to see.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

this could be the week Ambrose turns heel cause I doubt Rollins/Ambrose wins the title back and if they lose its nothing else for them to do as a tag team so I go ahead and have Dean turn on Seth doing the match turning heel and Ambrose begins his long waited Heel Run.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> this could be the week Ambrose turns heel cause I doubt Rollins/Ambrose wins the title back and if they lose its nothing else for them to do as a tag team so I go ahead and have Dean turn on Seth doing the match turning heel and Ambrose begins his long waited Heel Run.


My only gripe with this would be it feels way too soon. I ideally want them to have their blowoff at WrestleMania in a huge match. I'd expect a Dean turn at the start of next year (if it happens). Next week means that we'd have like 4 months build-up, or no match at WM at all. We'd end up getting it at Royal Rumble.

I guess they could do a normal match first at RR & then we get a stip match at WM when this feud reaches very personal levels

Also seems pretty soon to break up The Shield again, too. I'm not sure if they are prepared to do that yet.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :banderas
> 
> Hoping Ambrollins win the Titles again & we get The Revival returning or a new Tag Team call-up from NXT. Tag scene needs some new life. I really don't want to see them feud with The Bar any longer & the Tag Division is essentially dead if The Bar retains the Titles here. There is only two credible teams, The Bar could bounce back from a loss & use their rematch clause.
> 
> ...


Joe has got to bring AOP with him in the upcoming weeks to take on the Shield jabronis.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Everything looks decent except Braun vs. Kane. My god, how can you take the hottest act on your show and box him into this dud of an angle that's only harming him the longer it goes on? Why is Kane still fucking there? Are you that strapped for time until the Royal Rumble that you can't think of anything else?

Hope we don't see a Dean turn at all. They need to keep the Shield together throughout next year. The results are in and they're all better together than they are apart. I didn't want it to happen but now that it's here it's stupid to end it so soon.

I hope we can drag Joe vs. Roman out to the Rumble, where he will win the title.

As for Absolution, it's currently the most intriguing thing on the show. It has the potential to either be the best women's angle in years or a total trainwreck. Subtlety is the key. They need to keep Absolution and Asuka apart until around the Rumble. Otherwise it's just gonna lose all its steam. Oh, and the title needs to come off of Alexa Bliss. It's felt like a complete afterthought since No Mercy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Joe has got to bring AOP with him in the upcoming weeks to take on the Shield jabronis.


Damn, that sounds awesome for a 3 vs 3 match :mark:

It makes sense storyline wise too with Joe having beef with Roman at the minute. Which will probably be a decent feud over the IC Title.

That could be a good way to break The Shield up next year, if they get dominated pretty hard by AoP & puts AoP over pretty well on their debut. Ideally, you'd want to put some guys over first by letting them get a Win over Shield before breaking them up. Can't think of two better forces like AoP to do it.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Bar vs Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose should be a good match but please let this be the last match. END IT. The Crusierweights was one of the only good things that happened on Raw last week (Other being Seth and Cesaro), if given the time they could have a good match again. Just give them the time and they will perform. 


The rest....FOOK OFF


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige vs. Sasha announced for Monday night.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937003539842428929


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Paige vs. Sasha announced for Monday night.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937003539842428929


I'll be interested to see how Paige looks after all that time. I remember Paige and Sasha having some good matches back in 2015, though they ran them into the ground within like a month. That is if this isn't another bait and switch.

Looking forward to Shield vs. Bar too even if it's the thousandth time we've seen it. Rollins and Ambrose win here, preferably in the main event. They'll probably have one more match because LOL rematch clause. I hope they finally do a gimmick match there.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sasha vs Paige :bjpenn

Should be a good match, although don't be surprised if it doesn't end cleanly. They can't afford to have Sasha looking bad as one of their top faces (unless they plan to turn her Heel, which I don't think will happen) & obviously Paige can't take a loss here. Probably got Mandy/Deville interfering. 



TD Stinger said:


> I'll be interested to see how Paige looks after all that time. I remember Paige and Sasha having some good matches back in 2015, though they ran them into the ground within like a month. That is if this isn't another bait and switch.
> 
> Looking forward to Shield vs. Bar too even if it's the thousandth time we've seen it. Rollins and Ambrose win here, preferably in the main event. They'll probably have one more match because LOL rematch clause. I hope they finally do a gimmick match there.


Rematch clause :kobefacepalm Really hope another Team debuts, because I have no interest seeing these two teams go at it once again. It'll probably end up being a Stip match like you say, I guess I could enjoy a Ladder/Tables Match between these two to finally put the feud to rest. They are going to either need to build-up another team or debut one eventually.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jedah said:


> Oh, and the title needs to come off of Alexa Bliss. It's felt like a complete afterthought since No Mercy.


Ya just ignore a couple of things to fit your narrative, such as her feud and match with Mickie at TLC or how for most of November there was nothing for her to do except interviews because of the champ vs champ thing at Survivor Series


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Alexa does need to lose the belt.

I'm a fan but she's held the Raw belt for over 200 days now combined, I wanna see someone else with it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Alexa does need to lose the belt.
> 
> I'm a fan but she's held the Raw belt for over 200 days now combined, I wanna see someone else with it.


It's got to be Asuka that beats her right? How long can they keep her ignoring Alexa? :lol She's still undefeated & easily the biggest threat on the roster right now. She can't just keep doing squashes, people are eventually going to stop caring. If they want to give one of the Stable a big rub as well, then beating Asuka for the Title next year would surely do that.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It's got to be Asuka that beats her right? How long can they keep her ignoring Alexa? :lol She's still undefeated & easily the biggest threat on the roster right now. She can't just keep doing squashes, people are eventually going to stop caring. If they want to give one of the Stable a big rub as well, then beating Asuka for the Title next year would surely do that.


I guess you could have Paige beat Alexa for the belt. Asuka vs Paige at WM?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> I guess you could have Paige beat Alexa for the belt. Asuka vs Paige at WM?


The only problem I see with that is what does Asuka do until then? I think letting her do squash matches makes her look weak to be honest, like she can't win the big one.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The only problem I see with that is what does Asuka do until then? I think letting her do squash matches makes her look weak to be honest, like she can't win the big one.


Unless they put Asuka in a feud with someone like Sasha or Bayley.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I think Asuka feuds with Nia first before she goes after the title, while Paige and crew run rampant.

If they were smart they would advance the WrestleMania endgame by having Absolution manipulate Asuka and Nia into fighting each other which would keep their two biggest threats occupied and weaken them all the while they conquer the rest, but I have no faith in WWE creative to tell that kind of story, sadly.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

HBKRollins said:


> Alexa does need to lose the belt.
> 
> I'm a fan but she's held the Raw belt for over 200 days now combined, I wanna see someone else with it.


That wasn't what was being discussed. What was being discussed was the title supposedly being an afterthought since No Mercy. That ignores the fact that Alexa and Mickie had a feud all of October and a title match at TLC in which there were people that thought Mickie might win it. So not sure how the title was an afterthought there.

Then after TLC they started the build to Survivor Series which was champ vs champ. The only titles that didn't feel like an afterthought in November were the one's that didn't change hands leading up to Survivor Series.


As for Alexa losing the title well it will probably be Royal Rumble or Elimination Chamber. Or maybe Vince wants to do Alexa vs Asuka for the title at WM and Absolution was done to give Asuka something to feud with from now until the road to WM starts. 

Just saying it's a bit interesting that Asuka's been on the main roster for over a month and we've seen Asuka interact with everyone in the women's division except for Alexa. Almost as if they are keeping the two apart until they are ready to do that feud.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks like a fairly dire show. Shield/Bar would be interesting if it hadn't happened 20 times already.

Paige's promo last week nearly killed the whole thing for me. We're in the last month of 2017, over two years later, and this 'revolution' rubbish is still being brought up. It's already starting to feel like the same old division.

I guess it's also time for Joe to be turned into a typical pussy heel again. Always is against Roman. Whatever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pumped to see Seth and Dean win the tag titles that they never should've lost in the first place.

:woo :woo :woo


Also interested to see where the Paige storyline goes.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

JC00 said:


> That wasn't what was being discussed.  What was being discussed was the title supposedly being an afterthought since No Mercy. That ignores the fact that Alexa and Mickie had a feud all of October and a title match at TLC in which there were people that thought Mickie might win it. So not sure how the title was an afterthought there.


Who in their right mind thought Mickie had a chance to win? It was obvious from the first promo that it was another filler feud to pointlessly extend Alexa's reign because for some reason they didn't want to pull the trigger on Alexa/Nia. The only notable thing that came out of it was "biscuit butt," which is exactly the sort of ridiculousness I've come to expect. The big story in the division then was the debut of Asuka.

Survivor Series can't be argued, but now again the title feels like an afterthought with Absolution around. If they find a way to finagle her into pointlessly keeping the title again it would be bad for the division but I still wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

For the love of christ have Ambrose and Rollins lose decisively. Them as champs does nothing for me and I want them/The Bar separated for at least a year.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

The fatal fourway should be :banderas Hoping my dude Ali wins and he eventually beats Enzo for the belt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Really looking forward to Seth and Dean tomorrow night. Love the way they sell during their tag matches.

:mark: :woo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hope we have a good 3rd hour this week. It's been the shits for a while now. You could tune out after the first hour or so & not miss much at all. After Cesaro/Seth last week, the show had great momentum & then fell flat on it's face. I wonder if the Tag Match will close considering the Titles are on the line?

Show is looking pretty decent with a big Tag Match & Sasha/Paige as well as continuation of that storyline. I really hope the Braun/Kane stuff is better than last week, because that was pretty badly thought out & ended the show on a downer.


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

Surprised nobody has brought up the name "HARDY" on this thread yet.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Donnie said:


> The fatal fourway should be :banderas Hoping my dude Ali wins and he eventually beats Enzo for the belt.


CEDRIC ALL THE WAY :woo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ChrisMalice said:


> Surprised nobody has brought up the name "HARDY" on this thread yet.


Not gonna get to hyped for Broken Matt just yet until I see that WWE isn't gonna fuck it up.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CMPrinny said:


> For the love of christ have Ambrose and Rollins lose decisively. Them as champs does nothing for me and I want them/The Bar separated for at least a year.


I could see Ambrose and Rollins winning - and then Joe could bring AOP with him to attack and feud with The Shield. Joe is already working a program with Reigns, so it makes sense.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Time for the boys to regain the titles :mark


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I can't wait to see Kane getting revenge on Strowman


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Could actually possibly see Ambrose/Rollins being given the belts back. Kane will surely make a miraculous comeback from his attack too, perhaps. Can't see Asuka/Paige going ahead due to Absolution screwery. Should be an episode which hopefully progresses angles and storylines. Also, is Roman having a 'challenge' tonight?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I don't see how Sheamus can go on if he has spinal stenosis in his neck it's only going to get worse, poor guy. :frown2:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ho Ho Hogan said:


> Could actually possibly see Ambrose/Rollins being given the belts back. Kane will surely make a miraculous comeback from his attack too, perhaps. Can't see Asuka/Paige going ahead due to Absolution screwery. Should be an episode which hopefully progresses angles and storylines. Also, is Roman having a 'challenge' tonight?


Both Joe and Jordan want a piece of Reigns - so it's probably gonna be Joe vs Jordan tonight. Winner gets a shot at the IC title.

BROKEN/WOKEN MATT SHOULD OPEN TONIGHT'S RAW! :woo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> BROKEN/WOKEN MATT SHOULD OPEN TONIGHT'S RAW! :woo







:banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrollins winning the tag titles back :mark:

Will be disappointed if that isn't where this goes.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Ambrollins winning the tag titles back :mark:
> 
> Will be disappointed if that isn't where this goes.


Why would you want to see another boring pointless title run with them?

I want to see Dean turn on Rollins and begin his heel run .


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> Why would you want to see another boring pointless title run with them?
> 
> I want to see Dean turn on Rollins and begin his heel run .


How is it boring and pointless?

Shield vs Joe/AOP would be a great program. :banderas

I think this is where they are heading.

Sheamus has spinal problems and needs to take time off anyway.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Leon Knuckles said:


> How is it boring and pointless?
> 
> Shield vs Joe/AOP would be a great program. :banderas
> 
> ...


well maybe I went to hard with that but i'm ready to see Heel Dean and been ready for a long time.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Both Joe and Jordan want a piece of Reigns - so it's probably gonna be Joe vs Jordan tonight. Winner gets a shot at the IC title.
> 
> BROKEN/WOKEN MATT SHOULD OPEN TONIGHT'S RAW! :woo


Joe vs. Jordan with Jason doing his, "it's my knee!" routine would be fine as long as this is going somewhere.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> well maybe I went to hard with that but i'm ready to see Heel Dean and been ready for a long time.


Wait till 2018 for Heel Ambrose.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I need this tonight to crash the celebration:










That is all :banderas


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I need this tonight to crash the celebration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shouldn't start tonight. Joe and Reigns have to get more violent. Let's give it a few weeks. I would prefer it if AOP wrecked havoc on a PPV and stood tall over The Shield jabronis. It would be an awesome way to debut them on the main roster.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Getting ready for Raw


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> It shouldn't start tonight. Joe and Reigns have to get more violent. Let's give it a few weeks. I would prefer it if AOP wrecked havoc on a PPV and stood tall over The Shield jabronis. It would be an awesome way to debut them on the main roster.


I'd prefer it at the PPV or the 25th Anniversary of RAW too. But I'm thinking ahead & how much of a trudge it's going to be with another month of the same two teams fighting each other. This feud with The Bar is already way past it's expiry date & RAW doesn't have PPV until the Royal Rumble. I'd just appreciate a new Team in the mix.

I guess they could take that time to build up a new #1 Contender for the Titles, tournament or something. I literally can't even think of any other RAW teams at the minute off the top of my head aside from Gallows & Anderson who look terrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is there any speculation about AoP getting called up or this just us and wishful thinking? Serious question.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> Is there any speculation about AoP getting called up or this just us and wishful thinking? Serious question.


Just wishful thinking. :mj2 I've not seen any speculation about any new debuts & returns tonight, so we are probably going to see the feud between these two teams continue. This makes me like 100% certain Dean & Seth will win the Titles tonight, so they can drag out the rematch to next year maybe with a stip as well, Ladder/Tables?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> Is there any speculation about AoP getting called up or this just us and wishful thinking? Serious question.


It's just my version.

WWE may or may not do it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'd prefer it at the PPV or the 25th Anniversary of RAW too. But I'm thinking ahead & how much of a trudge it's going to be with another month of the same two teams fighting each other. This feud with The Bar is already way past it's expiry date & RAW doesn't have PPV until the Royal Rumble. I'd just appreciate a new Team in the mix.
> 
> I guess they could take that time to build up a new #1 Contender for the Titles, tournament or something. I literally can't even think of any other RAW teams at the minute off the top of my head aside from Gallows & Anderson who look terrible.


I could see AoP as a post WM call-up, though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> I could see AoP as a post WM call-up, though.


I agree, which is pretty backwards, but whatever. They are really not needed in NXT anymore & by the time post WM rolls around, we'll probably have some teams back like The Revival & maybe Hardys depending on what Matt is doing. So the scene will be decent again. Always the chance new Teams form too.

There's never been a call-up needed more than it is right now. Knowing WWE, they'll have them debut on SD. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I agree, which is pretty backwards, but whatever. They are really not needed in NXT anymore & by the time post WM rolls around, we'll probably have some teams back like The Revival & maybe Hardys depending on what Matt is doing. So the scene will be decent again. Always the chance new Teams form too.
> 
> There's never been a call-up needed more than it is right now. Knowing WWE, they'll have them debut on SD. :lol


It's so annoying that when by the time Revival is back and AoP is called up, Seth and Dean probably won't be a tag team anymore. The matches they could've had with those teams could be really great.

Awful timing, really.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937828502627172352
I don't think it will be Jordan because they could use that later on in the night for a storyline with Jordan questioning Angle on why he wasn't picked. I think it will be someone returning to action.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> It's so annoying that when by the time Revival is back and AoP is called up, Seth and Dean probably won't be a tag team anymore. The matches they could've had with those teams could be really great.
> 
> Awful timing, really.


A Three Way between those three teams would be MOTY, or at least Top 3 with time. Seeing what they did with DIY on NXT. I have no doubts that would be incredible. 

I'll honestly be gutted if we don't get Joe/AoP vs The Shield. That's actually a Stable that could pose a threat. Everything just seems to line-up perfectly. Dean & Seth winning the Titles, Roman feuding with Joe..If it was up to me, that'd definitely be the match I 'retire' The Shield (for now), let them get obliterated more than usual to give AoP a huge rub & start tension between the guys.



The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937828502627172352
> I don't think it will be Jordan because they could use that later on in the night for a storyline with Jordan questioning Angle on why he wasn't picked. I think it will be someone returning to action.


JJ will come out, Samoa Joe will appear from behind & fuck him up. Roman & Joe start beating the shit out of each other is another possibility. 

Having Roman still do Open Challenges with Joe in the wings seems strange to me, I'm expecting fuckery.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The Fourth Wall said:


> JJ will come out, Samoa Joe will appear from behind & fuck him up. Roman & Joe start beating the shit out of each other is another possibility.
> 
> Having Roman still do Open Challenges with Joe in the wings seems strange to me, I'm expecting fuckery.


It will be tough to have new challengers for Reigns with Joe in the wings. I hope they keep it because it did a lot for Elias last week. I didn't know he could perform an elbow drop so well:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It will be tough to have new challengers for Reigns with Joe in the wings. I hope they keep it because it did a lot for Elias last week. I didn't know he could perform an elbow drop so well:


I got Savage vibes so hard during that Elbow Drop, it was beautiful. Helps he resembles him as well. Elias is a Diamond in the Rough. I can see that guy have a promising career if they don't rush anything & let him continue doing what he has been doing.

At least Joe being there means guys don't have to take a clean loss. It's obvious Roman isn't losing the Title yet, so might as well protect his challengers by letting them take him to the limit & have Joe show-up.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I need this tonight to crash the celebration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, this is what we need to see:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Nah, this is what we need to see:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

How many times have they been in L.A. this year? I count 4.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I agree, which is pretty backwards, but whatever. They are really not needed in NXT anymore & by the time post WM rolls around, we'll probably have some teams back like The Revival & maybe Hardys depending on what Matt is doing. So the scene will be decent again. Always the chance new Teams form too.
> 
> There's never been a call-up needed more than it is right now. Knowing WWE, they'll have them debut on SD. :lol





SantaStopper said:


> It's so annoying that when by the time Revival is back and AoP is called up, Seth and Dean probably won't be a tag team anymore. The matches they could've had with those teams could be really great.
> 
> Awful timing, really.


You guys killed my buzz. :hogan


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Really hope we get a decent show this week, especially the 3rd hour.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> Really hope we get a decent show this week, especially the 3rd hour.


Abandon hope, ye who enter here


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Really hope we get a decent show this week, especially the 3rd hour.


Optimism isn't allowed on WF :side:

I hope so, too. The Final Hour of the show shouldn't be skippable. There's meant to be segments that get you buzzing. Last week gave me no reason to want to tune in this week, aside from the fact I do anyway, because that's the WWE life :lol

Maybe that's what they bank on these days. Sad truth. :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937837567130476545 :reigns2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope the tag title match is the main event. Roman's IC title match was the main event, so Ambrollins should main event too. And it's the most important thing happening on this show anyway.

This should be a good Raw regardless. For me, anyway cos Dean will actually be on the show this week!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> How many times have they been in L.A. this year? I count 4.


Only because they fly out of LAX every time they have shows overseas lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


You made it :yay


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't wait for Woken Matt! Also interested to see if Jason goes against Roman. Starting to like Jordan's promos (on Twitter also) a little bit more


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I need this tonight to crash the celebration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*These guys would look so great with Reigns :reigns*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DecEmber Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937837567130476545 :reigns2












JOE, JOE, JOE!

:reigns is going to expect Joe, then we get Jason Jordan :heyman6


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Why does everyone think AOP is gonna debut lol??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Am I misremembering, or haven't Jordan/Reigns already have had a match pretty recently on Raw?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> Am I misremembering, or haven't Jordan/Reigns already have had a match pretty recently on Raw?



Pretty sure they had a match during the Cena/Reigns feud, can't remember if they've squared off more recently though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> Am I misremembering, or haven't Jordan/Reigns already have had a match pretty recently on Raw?


They did:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Why does everyone think AOP is gonna debut lol??


Because @The Fourth Wall wants it to happen, lol. Plus they have nothing left to do in NXT. But even so, I don't see them on the main roster until after Mania.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Have fun watching the crap show live lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Why does everyone think AOP is gonna debut lol??


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> Am I misremembering, or haven't Jordan/Reigns already have had a match pretty recently on Raw?


They did, just an unremarkable match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

In for the Reigns match and the Rollins/Ambrose match.

Maybe for Paige having a match as well.

Let's see how it goes


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

This is the 1st RAW I've watched live in months. Hoping for a great show. Enjoy!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Alright alright alriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman is so over now with all those signs :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wonder if Axel is still rocking the neck brace :bryanlol


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

I bet Ambrose will suck as a heel if he turns. He is just naturally likeable. Being a babyface is easy for him. Seth should be heel.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder who Roman will face?

Starting with Kurt. Thank god it's not Stephanie :lol


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

we did not need all that dramatic music and visual effects for a recap of last week,did we ?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why are all the Authority Figures opening shows these days? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That pop for Ambrollins!!! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop for Seth and Dean.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MFR55 said:


> we did not need all that dramatic music and visual effects for a recap of last week,did we ?


Why not? :shrug


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

JASON JORDAN

:mj4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK so Reigns vs Joe vs Jordan Triple Threat or

Jordan vs Joe in a #1 Contender IC title match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"Daddy, can I have a title shot instead?"

Well, at least Jordan is getting A reaction.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Those boos lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jason Jordan coming out @The Fourth Wall don't mark out to hard now


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hot crowd tonight. :mark


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

"dad i can do this" 

:mj4


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does JJ get more heat than Roman these days? :wow

Turn this guy Heel already.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG stop whining Jordan fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Curveball - Kurt Angle is in on his son's shenanigans.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

It's so clear they're building up a slow heel turn with Jordan by making him this unlikeable.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jordan will end up attacking Kurt at some point and turn heel.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Channel changer is here :armfold

Tell me when this segment is over.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> OMG stop whining Jordan fpalm


Seriously haha, if they wanted people to hate him even more they are succeeding


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At least they're going to do the right thing with Jordan and turn him at some point. I respect that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

God, this Father/Son thing is so cringe. Please end. 

Soon.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm starting to love Jason Jordan. C'mon, Dad!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

theee tittle, thee guy, big dawg is here, just fuck right off michael cole


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jordan officially has X-Pac Heat


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

Cole: "He's accept any challenger for the United States champion"

Cole, it's the IC title


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> OMG stop whining Jordan fpalm


Clearly slowly building him up for a heel turn by making him this whiny self entitled manchild. I hope at least?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MrJT said:


> Jordan officially has X-Pac Heat


What's wrong with that? 

:grin2:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The plan continues. They put Roman in there with someone even MORE unlikable than he is, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boos are still there in the big cities.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I actually find Jason more appealing as a whiner than simply being Maven 2.0.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Jordan officially has X-Pac Heat


 Nah, he's special to get booed like this :reigns2


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Roman is trying not to crack up looking at Jordan's stupid face


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns and Jason Jordan promos. The anti charisma is at an all time high.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Pet peeve, I get it, but I hate how Reigns carries the IC belt. Gripping it by the tip of the strap behind him? Awful.


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

2 of the worst talkers having a promo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm really enjoying Jason Jordan as the self-entitled dick. He's going to be a great Heel.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dat Joe pop.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Reigns call him Samoa Joan?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

you wasn't given it, bull shit vince handed to you everything on a silver platter all because your so called cousin is the rock


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm actually interested in a Roman/Joe/Jordan triple threat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those Joe chants.

:damn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Samoa Joe is fucking natural on the mic. :banderas


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

This is absolutely terrible


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL every single time Jordan talks, the crowd boos :lmao

I think Jordan is getting more booed than Roman haha.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh that Samoa Joe love.
:banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy heat magnet Jason Jordan. He reminds me of whiny Kurt Angle from the attiude era so much.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Joe :mark :mark


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Roman just curved Jordan hard :lmao*


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Jordan is so brutal its funny.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jordan's heat is awesome :lmao

They're playing to his character well.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"I actually am, tough." :bosque


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Isshing a challenge."


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jordan let the thug out! 

LOL


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

But you do throw produce behind people's back, Jordan.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh look he no sold that, there's a shocker for you


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

So Roman is basically John Cena 2.0 with the intercontinental title.
Well the WWE has definitely learn her lessons.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jordan laying out Reigns :wow


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WHOOP DAT CANDY ASS, ROMAN!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Babygurl Reigns gonna beat two people in one night because he doesn't look strong ever. 
They're throwing him a bone, you know.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

Jason Jordan is actually hilarious in his delusional gimmick.^^


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Can Roman just squash Jordan lol?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're doing the right thing with Jordan's character by eventually turning him. Exactly what they should've done with Reigns as soon as he started to get booed. Good to see they won't make the same mistakes with Jordan. Jordan might be a face one day again after his heel run, a few years from now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Reigns is doing two matches? :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jordan you hypocrite, you just said you don't attack people from behind, then you go and do it :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jordan/Reigns? Joe/Reigns? No thanks to both of these.

That whole opening segment was a train wreck.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jordan is so cringey he actually makes me kinda like Roman :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So we have to suffer through 2 reigns matches tonight ffs


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jordan is a million times more likable than Roman, and plain better.

If there's a choice between him and Jordan for next FOTC, I'm picking Jordan everytime.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Holy heat magnet Jason Jordan. He reminds me of whiny Kurt Angle from the attiude era so much.


He's a natural Heel, really. Has a punchable face, whiny voice, self-entitled, but can wrestle well. That's the recipe for a great Heel. Can be cocky by being good in the ring & rubbing it in people's faces like Angle used too.

If that's not what they are heading towards with this storyline though :kobefacepalm Would be foolish not to turn him at some point, nothing about him screams a good guy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Jordan you hypocrite, you just said you don't attack people from behind, then you go and do it :lmao


He's being a great heel.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Love where they are going with Jason Jordan. He is drawing incredible heat. The whining, the running to his dad. The "I AM TOUGH!" line. LOL

It's a throwback to whiny heel Kurt Angle. Love it!!!


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

How do we make people cheer for Roman? Put him against a delusional Jordan ?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Jordan is so cringey he actually makes me kinda like Roman :lol


 Jordan comes off cringey, Roman is a try hard who acts being tough but fails and comes off awkward af. I'll take cringey everytime.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only thing that sucks is we already saw this match recently..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Look, I'm not sure if it's the Sig skewing my vision with Anna in there. But slowly but surely JJ is growing on me, especially if this ends with him as a Heel.

I didn't say any of this, by the way.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Holy fuck we've been back from commercial for 45 seconds and I'm already tired of listening to Booker T


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Booker sent me back to childhood for a second :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

God damn it Booker, shut up.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Deepvoice80 said:


> How do we make people cheer for Roman? Put him against a delusional Jordan ?


 Jordan will be more over than Roman in a years time.

Bookmark it.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Jordan you hypocrite, you just said you don't attack people from behind, then you go and do it :lmao


He's killing me, this is great.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At least one of these matches will prob end in a DQ or something maybe :hmm:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Look, I'm not sure if it's the Sig skewing my vision with Anna in there. But slowly but surely JJ is growing on me, especially if this ends with him as a Heel.
> 
> I didn't say any of this, by the way.



To late I already took a screenshot


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

Jason Jordan is the real Kurt's son!^^
He is basically whiny Kurt circa 2000.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SantaStopper said:


> Only thing that sucks is we already saw this match recently..


Just as we saw the dozens of Rollins/Ambrose vs Cesaro/Sheamus matches over the last two months or so.

These two matches are developing on going angles/storylines.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> Only thing that sucks is we already saw this match recently..


you mean this is a rematch, holy shit i didn't think wwe did rematches


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> Only thing that sucks is we already saw this match recently..


 I love how Roman's reactions are just women screaming. His reactions are noticeably weaker since men stopped giving a fuck about him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Just as we saw the dozens of Rollins/Ambrose vs Cesaro/Sheamus matches over the last two months or so.
> 
> This two matches are developing on going angles/storylines.


Well, only reason we're getting Seth/Dean vs. The Bar again is because they took the titles off Seth and Dean to get Reigns in a match at SS, so...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So when is the crusiwerweights coming out?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I actually like delusional Jordan. Reminds me of Bolieve Bo Dallas though with an obviously much higher ceiling.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jordan is impressive af in the ring.

Incredible strength.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is dead for this match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> To late I already took a screenshot


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Joe's up there sitting down, too, this is great.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What the fuck is Booker ever talking about :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The crowed chanting makes me think of Gulak, god I wish he was out here instead. 


GULAK


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

It's a shame that Joe has not been in the WWE earlier, he would have been a megastar.
The attitude, the mic skills, the ring work, he has everything.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SantaStopper said:


> Well, only reason we're getting Seth/Dean vs. The Bar again is because they took the titles off Seth and Dean to get Reigns in a match at SS, so...


Reigns had nothing to do with it, they had a bunch of matches before Reigns was even with them.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> What the fuck is Booker ever talking about :lmao


You could make this post every week & it'd be applicable. :booklel


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> What the fuck is Booker ever talking about :lmao


Just rambling like a fucking moron as usual


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel like if Jordan was going to get an early singles push, Gable should've too.

Gable having those singles matches a few months ago was a lot more interesting than him teaming with Benjamin.

2017 Benjamin shouldn't be wasted in a tag team.

Jordan should still be on SDL, without an Olympic gold medalist for a father and teaming with Gable.

Benjamin should've been built up to face the WWE Champion, the moment he first appeared on SDL TV.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> Crowd is dead for this match.


 Roman's reactions without smarks is decent at best :lol

Maybe this is the way to go.

Let thirsty girls scream as viewers at home realize he's not cool and is 'boy band' popular.

They can't push the polarizing BS when smarks give zero fucks and all he gets is 20 thirsty girls screaming at the top of their lungs.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

you can easily tell when a commercial break is coming up, the heel gets the upper hand, i want to see the heel actually you know beat up the face, but with vince nah we can't be having that on our weekly shows


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns had nothing to do with it, they had a bunch of matches before Reigns was even with them.


He absolutely did. Without that Shield/New Day match, Seth and Dean take on the Uso's, which was the original plan and this match tonight never happens.

The matches before that incident were obviously because of the injuries in the tag division that still exist to this day (Hardys/Revival). At least every single match they had was a good match. And none of those matches were BS gimmick matches, either.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> Crowd is dead for this match.


They are following Drew Gulak's rules. Good crowd.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

comes back from break..........its time for the face to get the upper hand


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns had nothing to do with it, they had a bunch of matches before Reigns was even with them.


Yes he did. WWE had Seth and Dean lose the titles to The Bar before SS so as to not use them in the tag-title match at SS and therefore be able to use the Shield as a whole, especially since Reigns missed the previous pay-per-view.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You can hear a pin drop :lol

This open challenge has been a bust so far.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> You can hear a pin drop :lol
> 
> This open challenge has been a bust so far.


It's called not being over.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> This open challenge has been a bust so far.



Not really an Open challenge when they announce it on social media earlier in the day or have the GM come out to announce it. They should do it like they did it with Cena and just have someone come out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd is like this in the first segment :lmao

Watch them pick up for the tag title match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Booker acting like Kurt doesn't have any other kids except Jordan :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jordan's strength is making this shit match appear better than it is.

What a beast :brock


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hell of a spot by Jordan.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ cole thats steel steps you fucking goon


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So is Intercontinental Champion, Roman Reigns, a main eventer or upper mid-carder?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

babygirl texting on the front row though


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

JJ has looked good in this match :wow

The guy annoys the fuck out of me, but his ring work is awesome.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

JJ just put Roman in an armbar for 5 minutes and then Roman did 13 clotheslines in a row. Why do people call Roman a great seller again?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy shit, another ad break? This match is long as hell lol.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Jason Jordan was pouting. He's Kurt Jr., all the way.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah, a 3 segment match??????


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Theres been 3 commercial breaks since this match has started.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break.

:lmao

How long is this going to go on for?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This match is boring as fuck. Feels like it's been going on forever. 

Another commercial?!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

As cringey as Jordan is, the dude has major talent.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Is this just 3 hours of fucking adverts


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WTF thread just booted me back to post 5


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

good match! Really enjoy Jordan's work!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> Another commercial break.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> How long is this going to go on for?


Jason Jordan is going to upset :reigns

If that did happen, though :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And people complained that last week's 2 segment matches were too long.

"Enjoy a 3 SEGMENT MATCH."

:vince5


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steve Black Man said:


> As cringey as Jordan is, the dude has major talent.


Wrestlemania 34, as Heyman turns on Lesnar he says: "I did it for Jason Jordan".


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> JJ just put Roman in an armbar for 5 minutes and then Roman did 13 clotheslines in a row. Why do people call Roman a great seller again?


He said he was deserving of his position with a straight face.

That takes talent.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The high points have all been Jordan's strength.

Tbh, I think Jordan could put on a stellar match with someone more quick and mobile. Roman is too clunky and slow, that's why this match has been a bore. They haven't meshed well.



Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Holy shit, another ad break? This match is long as hell lol.


 Long and boring.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This whole Trailer of a Trailer thing has gotten so stupid.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Why is this match over 15 minutes long? So boring.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns needs to replenish his electrolytes.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn, that's the first time I can remember Roman using a submission.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is this a PPV length match? The fuck.

I wish Seth/Cesaro got this much time :lol



Asmodeus said:


> Damn, that's the first time I can remember Roman using a submission.


Was thinking that myself. Can't remember the last time I saw Reigns try to submit someone. Really trying to make JJ look good, eh? :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jason Jordan is a fucking freak.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That Northen lights suplex from JJ :banderas


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

How are you supposed to boo Jordan after a performance like this?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, I want Booker to shut the hell up. He's so irritating.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jordan is hella impressive athletically/physically!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What the fuck is Booker yelling at? :booklel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's about right.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Roman used a submission. He is the next Dean Malenko :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Is this a PPV length match? The fuck.
> 
> I wish Seth/Cesaro got this much time :lol
> 
> ...


They got 2 commercial breaks last week. They got pretty good time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Weak finish ** 3/4

JJ looked great, the dude is going to be a star once he gets the confidence and right character.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Jordan is in the midst of a serious push. Being booked to go with Reigns that competitively and for that long shows WWE is very high on him.

Everyone can see Jordan can wrestle, is an incredible athlete, has the look, body and size, but can he develop a character? Will he ever carry himself with swag? Does his current gimmick hide some charisma? It remains to be seen.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The future is bright for Jordan and Elias.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty :meh match to be honest. I was impressed with JJ's show of strength though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I honestly can never make sense out of what Booker is saying :lol


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Watch that again that was a 3 count on Jordans last pin effort. The ref hit his hand down and then went 1 on his 2nd touch on the canvass


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A match that had good moments but didn't need to go as long as it did.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was like the Elias match last week. Boring as fuck match, Roman's opponent gets a couple of nice moves/spots, but it's a giant nothing match.

That's 2 for 2 in bad matches during Roman's IC Title run.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe getting GEEKED by a Jason Jordan that just wrestled a long ass match.

:lmao

Unreal, terrbile booking these first 40 mins of the show.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fuck you JJ, killing the brawl. :gtfo


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Roman, Jason saved your ass.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was predictable. The moment I saw JJ on the outside, it was clear he'd come in and attack Joe.

I laughed when Roman punched him though :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a geek.

I like the idea of a triple threat if it means Joe isn't getting pinned.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

As plodding as this match was, I expected a squash. Thought this gave JJ a good rub.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Jason Jordan's selling of the leg was really good, too bad that was the only good thing in the match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why does Booker T hate Jason Jordan so much?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Reigns treating Jordan like a geek :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Absolution next? :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, the crowd can't seem to wait for the Tag Title match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth and Dean with another massive pop with the just the sight of their image.

:mark:


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

JJ is not a bad wrestler at all but his gimmick/booking at this point is just more than ridiculous


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> Joe getting GEEKED by a Jason Jordan that just wrestled a long ass match.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Unreal, terrbile booking these first 40 mins of the show.


Yeah, that was really dumb to be honest. A fresh Samoa Joe not being able to lay out an exhausted JJ & Roman :bean


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When are Mandy & Sonya going to wrestle? :hmm:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What a face Roman is. Backstabbing a guy who just saved you.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sasha vs Paige? Let's go!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So if they do make the Reigns/Joe match I guess Jordan causes a DQ which then sets up a triple threat fo next week?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Why does Booker T hate Jason Jordan so much?


Light skin vs dark skin thing.

AKA Willie Lynch Letter.

(JOKING....)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, that was really dumb to be honest. A fresh Samoa Joe not being able to lay out an exhausted JJ & Roman :bean


Agree. Completely killed the entire segment.

:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Only two weeks in and Reigns has been involved in yet another solid title defense of the IC Title that has continued to make it come off as a prestigious prize.

Eat shit, Miz. :reigns


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937858743823245312
:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937859271835901952


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Since Brock doesn't have anything to do at the Royal Rumble, feed Jason Jordan to him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was fun. I guess they're understaffed again due to the 40 minutes it took up, but it was cool outside of the rest holds. Now, I just need to see what happens with Sasha and Mandy and I'm good. *


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Solf said:


> What a face Roman is. Backstabbing a guy who just saved you.


Even worse were the ecstatic 5 fans in the front row cheering it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It should be interesting to see how they book the women's segment/match.

:hmm:

Hoping for the best.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> Since Brock doesn't have anything to do at the Royal Rumble, feed Jason Jordan to him.


This would make perfect sense with JJ being as entitled as he is.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at them being in Hollywood and Miz not being around :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, that was really dumb to be honest. A fresh Samoa Joe not being able to lay out an exhausted JJ & Roman :bean


Weird, but you could write it off as Samoa Joe being taken by surprise. Maybe later JJ will attack Roman so he still doesn't pin Joe.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

jordans acting is awful. piss poor awful


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Asmodeus said:


> Weird, but you could write it off as Samoa Joe being taken by surprise. Maybe later JJ will attack Roman so he still doesn't pin Joe.


Yeah, I could see something like this happening. Would be foolish to have Joe get pinned so soon in to their feud.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jason Jordan is getting heavy exposure.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Since Brock doesn't have anything to do at the Royal Rumble, feed Jason Jordan to him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good for Joe!

:mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Light skin vs dark skin thing.
> 
> AKA Willie Lynch Letter.
> 
> (JOKING....)


Actually I was going to post this exact thing and decided to refrain. I honestly think that's what it is.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

God I love Joe.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMFAO 

Joe is hilarious on mic!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Joe just wrecked Jordan and Angle.
:ha


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Joe killing Jason Jordan :lmao


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Watching Angle and Jordan interact is like watching two Terminator robots go through human mimicry training classes at Skynet University.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe got Jordan...mafia man :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We literally just went into a recap DURING a recap just now :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe shitting on Kurt with that "Like father, like son, right, Kurt?" line.

:ha

:damn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm going to be very upset if Samoa Joe doesn't get a World Title run next year. :bean When hasn't the guy been gold on RAW? Total package.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm almost expecting another bait and switch with Paige vs. Sasha.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wonder how long Alexa is going to sit by and let her ass whoopin' go uncontested...


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

DecEmber Moon said:


> *That was fun. I guess they're understaffed again due to the 40 minutes it took up, but it was cool outside of the rest holds. Now, I just need to see what happens with Sasha and Mandy and I'm good. *


lol, I was thinking that, too, seemed like they were really trying to eat up time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Isn't a matriarch literally like the grandmother or mother of a family? Paige calling herself a grandma? :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hope these women dont cut more promos tonight. Absolutely awful


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They did a really good job with this video package.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm going to be very upset if Samoa Joe doesn't get a World Title run next year. :bean When hasn't the guy been gold on RAW? Total package.


He's been killin' it the entire time.

Was he this good in TNA?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Huge pop for Paige.


----------



## The Johnny Wilder (Aug 21, 2017)

*A fresh new week, and we have yet again a Triple Threat match*

Same ole shit every week.Now we have a triple threat match later on.I'm just waiting for Kurt to make a fatal 4 way match happen between the women again within the next half hour

Might as well have steel cage matches or battle royals every week if that's the cage


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't get this storyline. We're supposed to think Jordan is being an asshole feeling entitled about things he clearly shouldn't have while he just got a competitive match with Reigns he barely lost with his leg still injured ? And Angle is thinking people will scream "NEPOTISM !" at him for giving a guy who was this close from beating one of the kayfabe top dogs opportunities ? :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Definitely glad Paige is back on RAW.

Looking forward to this match!


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

Since I'm the king of unpopular opinions, apparently:


Jordan and Reigns wasn't that bad. Dragged on a little, but some good spots and back and forth.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LAWD, Mandy's body is like Cena: It just won't quit no matter what. :cena6


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It took Paige to come back for me to look forward to WWE women's matches again.

Thank you Vince.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So how long before Banks gets the beat down?

I give it 5 minutes.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Haven't seen a female get a pop like that since Paige in her prime.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brie Bella is obviously one of these former wrestlers who doesn't understand the term "retirement". Please don't come back :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Interesting that Asuka wasn't shown in the (unnecessary except to kill time) recap at all, even cut from being mentioned during the replay of Mandy's promo, while everyone else that Absolution beat down was shown.

Perhaps they really are saving that confrontation for further down the line, which is what they should do. :hmmm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Paige vs Sasha, should be interesting to see how Paige does after being out for so long.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It's kind of funny with Paige that every time they've made her a heel, she usually quickly transitions back to being a face. Face seems to be the natural role for her. Oh well.

I'm interested to see how she does after a year off.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ChrisMalice said:


> Since I'm the king of unpopular opinions, apparently:
> 
> 
> Jordan and Reigns wasn't that bad. Dragged on a little, but some good spots and back and forth.


I would like this, but WF ate my option to do so....AGAIN.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm still interested by the diva storyline, but this match is so predictable it's boring. Competitive match, Paige's crew intervenes, beatdown. Maybe Mickie/Bailey comes out to even the odds, but whatever. I'd much rather see a clean win for Paige in order to pose individual members of her merry band as legit threats.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Isn't a matriarch literally like the grandmother or mother of a family? Paige calling herself a grandma? :lol


It just has to mean the female progenitor but it is weird that someone so young is saying a word that makes you think of an elder.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So Banks vs Paige should be good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Using Kane + Sting in the game add and no Rollins who is the cover star fpalm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: A fresh new week, and we have yet again a Triple Threat match*

If it stops Joe eating a pin, I'm cool with it :shrug


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

Solf said:


> I'm still interested by the diva storyline, but this match is so predictable it's boring. Competitive match, Paige's crew intervenes, beatdown. Maybe Mickie/Bailey comes out to even the odds, but whatever. I'd much rather see a clean win for Paige in order to pose individual members of her merry band as legit threats.


Hey, Hey, Hey! They aren't "Divas"! Didn't you hear Paige get all huffy about that last week?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Asmodeus said:


> It just has to mean the female progenitor but it is weird that someone so young is saying a word that makes you think of an elder.


The Divine Feminine is really lit right now.

According to Twitter, Youtube and Facebook.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Did Sonya trip up the steps or was I seeing things? Lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mandy is so hot :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Using Kane + Sting in the game add and no Rollins who is the cover star fpalm


It's all about the old timers!

:vince5


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alexa on commentary AGAIN? They have her do commentary way too often.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Alexa Bliss on commentary again


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm not interested on Alexas take on anything :shrug


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Red, Black and White attire.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope Bliss runs away again :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

They just called Paige a 2x Champion but obviously didn't mention that it was the Divas Championship. Why didn't they just call her a 3x Champion or did they forget she was the NXT Women's Champion?

Alexa on commentary, will she just get up and walk away tonight?


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

_*Had a dream I had a baby!*_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So this is ending up as a brawl then with Mickie & Bayley there. Maybe Alexa will pop down from Commentary, too. You know where this is heading :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Meh, Alexa is boring on commentary.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMAO Bliss putting Cole in his place.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

I really despise how Twitter is a main source for a PERSONAL HEATED rivalry


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Alexa will eventually save Sasha from Absolution


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Booker, you know.."

Booker & knowing doesn't exactly go together these days :booklel


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bubba Chuck said:


> I hope Bliss runs away again :lol


Rumor has it, Alicia Fox is still running.


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

Can Graves just beat the shit out of Booker so we can move on?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Can we mute Booker? Please!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Graves called Booker a hypocrite :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Christopher Columbus of the Women's division.

:lmao


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

misterxbrightside said:


> I really despise how Twitter is a main source for a PERSONAL HEATED rivalry


_"Well Cole, this rivalry has been building up for some time on *TOUT*_"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alexa isn't good on commentary at all. She's so dull and sounds bored.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Damn, Cole and Bliss are so awful talking to each other.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Alexa isn't good on commentary at all. She's so dull and sounds bored.


I think you'd be bored sat next to Maggle & Book Man too. Graves is alright, though :becky2


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

misterxbrightside said:


> I really despise how Twitter is a main source for a PERSONAL HEATED rivalry


It's not surprising seeing as how the WWE has basically become a bunch of teenage drama.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I didn't even know Bayley was out there.

Poor thang.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I'm just waiting for The Bar vs Seth and Dean


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I think you'd be bored sat next to Maggle & Book Man too. Graves is alright, though :becky2


I'd be trying not to laugh my ass off at Booker's insane rambling.


----------



## The Johnny Wilder (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: A fresh new week, and we have yet again a Triple Threat match*

U would think with an whole extra hr that smackdown doesn't have, they can come up with better match ideas.these triple threat/fatal 4 way matches every week are getting boring n repetitive like aj styles fighting the last match on smackdown every damn week earlier this year


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bless the cameraman focusing on Mandy's ass.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Alexa isn't good on commentary at all. She's so dull and sounds bored.


She sounds like she's mumbling half the time.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Alexa isn't good on commentary at all. She's so dull and sounds bored.


Alexa's so weird in that sense.

She's clearly a good talker and plays her character well but she lacks the energy needed for any memorable promos, or even truly enjoyable moments.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This match going on longer than I expected :bjpenn


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937859691727618048 :lol


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

Why does Bayley constantly look like she's watching a puppy die?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn, Alexa is abysmal doing commentary.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What is with these long matches going over multiple breaks?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DecEmber Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937859691727618048 :lol


Jesus. That dude is in full "Broken" mode.

:mark:


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

paige's shorts ripped, notice how much she is avoiding facing the hard camera


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Outside the ring, cut to commercial break. On cue. :eyeroll

Alexa and Cole on commentary are really just bringing the match down (better to advance the story I guess). It's slow to start with but I guess Paige has ring rust.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

“This could be the turning point in this match!”
*cuts to commercial*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DecEmber Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937859691727618048 :lol


I forgot we've still got Broken Matt to come tonight :banderas


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> What is with these long matches going over multiple breaks?!


They're trying to go over things with Senor Benjamin in the back, but he doesn't understand anything they tell him.


At least, that's what I like to imagine.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Long matches tonight, hopefully the tag match is the main event.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I want this match to end so Alexa gets off commentary :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Booker is bad enough, but Bliss and Cole going back and forth is just as bad


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:rude


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

How many more commercial breaks will this match endure? :bored


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Omg Cole just fucking threw mad shade at Alexa :lol :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"Down the road Paige could be on a collision course for your title!"

Shut up Cole, we see what's happening. fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'll be honest I didn't expect this match to go on this long without some fuckery.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Alexa and Cole trying to have repartee makes me want Booker to start talking more, that's how dire they are chatting.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

paiges arse crack through those split pants


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

So many commercial breaks... You could say this show is commercial.... BROKEN. 


I'll see myself out.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn that was nasty


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Non RAW related, but since this is the most active thread tonight I just wanna to say thank you to all the people who said hello to me for my birthday, all were much appreciated :grin2:


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Damn that looked bad


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

See you on BotchaMania, Paige. :mj4


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

What's with the long ass matches that are tv level?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why the fuck has this Raw consisted of a hr of matches?

Push the fucking story, don't use matches to further push stories.

Be fucking creative.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Paige getting out of the Banks Statement is pretty significant. Almost no one does.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

theres the fuckery


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Paige pinned her.

:bjpenn


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Paige wins! 

Good shiet!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Another example of a match that had some good stuff but went too long.

I will say, it was nice to see Paige do that much after such a long layoff.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm getting bored of this lot beating people up already, lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Wwe giving Paige another chance.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mandy looking fine as fuck.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Paige is winded.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> What's with the long ass matches that are tv level?


 It's stupid, they're using matches to push stories instead of being creative and writing segments.

Hr and 12 mins in and we've gotten long long matches and a 5 minute promo.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

That match dragged. I dont mind longer matches if they move along well, but that one dragged on and on


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Absolution needs to get more vicious with the beat downs, that's the one thing the Riot Squad has on them imo.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Paige with the win :mark


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

When there's a lot of story segments: Why are there so many segments? Tell a story through some matches!

When there's a lot of matches: Why are there so many matches? Show some storylines!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha kurts expression


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Two of the most awkward NXT call ups ever. Damn :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Elias with that fly ass scarf.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Elias :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

IT'S TIME TO WALK...WITH ELIAS! :trips9


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

OK, so far, so good with the Absolution stuff, Alexa and Cole excepted. They haven't fucked it up...yet.

Elias! :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ELIAS.

:mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Two 15 minute + matches. Why?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

So I’m all for Paige and everything but....this storyline has been the same exact shit on BOTH shows for 3 weeks now....


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

"That's Shakespeare, right?"

Never change Kurt.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937867299247202304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937867990539714560


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Paige's body looks wierd. Amazingly, somewhat flabby.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

When Elias started playing, Angle should have snapped up and said, "Jarrett!"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Elias vs Braun tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Elias, one of the few examples of a guy that came from NXT and is so much better for it.

And we know it's going to be Finn Balor.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Your bias, towards your bastard son?"

Damn, am I watching Game of Thrones?

*Titatron of Seth Rollins aka The Kingslayer*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I smell a grammy.

Geez could you be any less enthusiastic Cole :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish the tag match was next. Time to correct that mistake with the tag titles.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That Seth render is so bad, it looks like they just cropped out the blonde streak (You can still see it a little) from his original one.


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Two 15 minute + matches. Why?


I mean... is having a lot of wrestling on a wrestling show a problem?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Great, a recap of the Braun/Kane rivalry. :eyeroll

They really gotta run those shows out before the Rumble, don't they?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Elias is a really good promo, dude should be pushed after mania


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Two 15 minute + matches. Why?


 Because Vince can't be bothered writing a decent show.

What's worse is the matches were average at best.

If you're going to go that long, at least put on a great match.

Show rests on the tag title match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> When Elias started playing, Angle should have snapped up and said, "Jarrett!"


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Law said:


> I smell a grammy.
> 
> Geez could you be any less enthusiastic Cole :lol


Raw truly is Game Of Drones.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sasha and Paige were going in on raw Nov. 4 2017.

Hands down best Televised Women's matches in months. 

3) Paige/Charlotte
2) Becky Lynch
1) Sasha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ChrisMalice said:


> I mean... is having a lot of wrestling on a wrestling show a problem?


 TV should be used to build to matches.

So far we've gotten too much wrestling tonight and not enough promos to build to matches down the line.

Just screams poor organisation and planning the fact they're doing a IC title match, Tag title match and Paige's return match in the same night when you're so far out from your next PPV. Should have placed it a lot out better.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

ChrisMalice said:


> I mean... is having a lot of wrestling on a wrestling show a problem?


When they drag and are only used to fill time, that's a problem.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Paige with the win :mark


She wasn't never going to lose to be fair. I be surprised if she goes undefeated for a good while. Silly to beating now seen as they are pushing her and her two cohorts as the main heels on Raw.


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

WHAM


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Abisial said:


> That Seth render is so bad, it looks like they just cropped out the blonde streak (You can still see it a little) from his original one.


I thought it looked a little off lol. I was like, why are they using his image from 2012 lol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Has Matt Hardy been on yet?


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> When they drag I will never understand some of these fans. XD


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh look! The guy Kevin Owens powered bombed off a stage, a few years ago!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ChrisMalice said:


> When there's a lot of story segments: Why are there so many segments? Tell a story through some matches!
> 
> When there's a lot of matches: Why are there so many matches? Show some storylines!


Doesn't needs to be one extreme or the other, perfectly possible to balance both.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I've enjoyed this RAW so far!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like Braun but this feud with Kane is so meh. They're literally fighting about who is the bigger badder monster lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck, matt hardy has been fired tonight
http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/matthardyreleased


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The product needs a reset so badly.

Same shit, different week.

No more company stooges, get some passionate commentators in there. They help greatly in elevating matches. 

And fuck these recaps fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

the_hound said:


> holy fuck, matt hardy has been fired tonight
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/matthardyreleased


I didn't know it was 2010 again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun/Kane is fucking shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Oh look! The guy Kevin Owens powered bombed off a stage, a few years ago!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

ChrisMalice said:


> MC 16 said:
> 
> 
> > When they drag I will never understand some of these fans. XD
> ...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

the_hound said:


> holy fuck, matt hardy has been fired tonight
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/matthardyreleased


:grin2:

Naughty naughty...giant lumps of coal for you this year!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This recap is still going on fpalm

Man they've been really lazing tonight.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They're stretching these shows out as long as they can before the Rumble approaches and it really shows.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

the_hound said:


> holy fuck, matt hardy has been fired tonight
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/matthardyreleased


That's from 7 years ago.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I like Braun but this feud with Kane is so meh. They're literally fighting about who is the bigger badder monster lol.



It's meh to me cause it has stop gap feud for Braun rather then Kane been a legit threat. The matches are going to be awful too. Braun needs feuds and to work with top quality workers to make him look the real deal, working with Kane won't be that imo.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

When the recap is longer than the actual feud...


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL they played Roman Reigns' theme at New Orleans Pelicans game in Smoothie King Center for the start of the second half


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jedah said:


> They're stretching these shows out as long as they can before the Rumble approaches and it really shows.


 Cruiserweight match next looks like it :lol

Fuck, can't they bring out Broken Matt already to save this show..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Um, why did Nia Jax just hit on Enzo? :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nia jax love story with Enzo? LUL WTF


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh god, a Nia sweating Enzo storyline.

fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

She all smilin' :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell?

Nia Jax likes Enzo!? :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NOOOOOO:lmao:lmao:lmao:sodone


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Enzo and Nia? What?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I cannot unsee what I just saw.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

So that was basically a recap from the last show instead of an actual segment... ://


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So will they give these geeks 30 minutes now?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, that was random. :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait.....what?

Nia Jaxx and Enzo....

Vince, LMFAO..


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I just lol'd at the Nia/Enzo segment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nia and Enzo :lmao

RIP Nia's career.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol Enzo and Nia hell nah WWE aren't doing this


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that was funny


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nia wants a ride on the 'Zo Train? :heston


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Is Nia joining 205? :hayden3

Are they going to have a romance that leads to a match?

Just... why?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"YOU GUYS WANT STORIES?" HERE YOU FUCKING GO!"

:vince5


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nia Jax would make Enzo Amore her bitch :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

.......Da fuck was that?

I mean hell, if I were Enzo, I'd love to go from Liv Morgan to Nia Jax.......da fuck?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I can't lie, that was funny.
:ha


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> So will they give these geeks 30 minutes now?


Is this post 45 minutes late or something?



WTF Nia Jax?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

For you guys who want more stories from current day WWE; be careful what you ask for.

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How long until Enzo joins Total Divas?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Let's see what kind of fuckery plans they have for Enzo and Nia angle :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> She all smilin' :lmao


Enzo is more tolerable now, but I'm still not a fan.

Nia was funny though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937871662757789696


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So this is the last fatal 4 way and no Hideo? fuck you WWE


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Trying to figure out how Nia Jax's body shaming ties into this upcoming Enzo story...

Maybe I'm reaching.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Is that Nia's punishment for being a bit of a brat behind the scenes? She has to work with Enzo :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> Oh god, a Nia sweating Enzo storyline.
> 
> fpalm


 This show has truly been aids :drose

It's showcased a lot of what's wrong with the company today.

Wrestlers not being over for the position they're given, unenthusiasitc commentary, long ass recaps, too many (average/poor) matches, no promos and no good stories.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> For you guys who want more stories from current day WWE; be careful what you ask for.


Yeah we should just settle for 3 hours of men and women fake fighting for no reason. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> For you guys who want more stories from current day WWE; be careful what you ask for.
> 
> :lol


Enzo being Nia's rape victim is not what we asked for.


----------



## Lilbourn (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol at all these guys standing there while Cedric’s music plays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Yeah we should just settle for 3 hours of men and women fake fighting for no reason.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Where did I say that?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So is this what Nia has been up to instead of being involved in the Absolution angle? Stalking Enzo? :lol


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

The CWs are definitely entertaining in the ring(sometimes) but just not enough for me to truly give a shit


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JDP2016 said:


> Yeah we should just settle for 3 hours of men and women fake fighting for no reason.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Do they have much reason with these storylines?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> The CWs are definitely entertaining in the ring(sometimes) but just not enough for me to truly give a shit


Nope


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

How is 205Live still a thing ?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

nia gonna made enzo her whipping boy :mj4


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got back from doing anything other than watch RAW. Doesn't feel like I missed much. Kinda bland cruiserweight match so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More CW matches with them not flying around like crazy which is exactly what a CW division should be.

Unreal.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Trying to figure out how Nia Jax's body shaming ties into this upcoming Enzo story...
> 
> Maybe I'm reaching.


Absolutely not reaching. My first thought.

Gotta have a storyline that pleases the little Samoan princess, to show the world how awesomely attractive fat birds are.

These are the blossoms of a thoroughly brainfucked, PC company.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

How long has it been since we've had a Raw without a Ambrollins vs The Bar match in some shape or form?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm literally just waiting for Ambrollins now lol.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Nia Can't wait for that Enzone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> How is 205Live still a thing ?


They are giving them their own live event tour starting next month believe it or not.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Some of the CWs are too good for this shit.

Put them in the midcard of Raw and SD and drop the division.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

DJ Punk said:


> How long has it been since we've had a Raw without a Ambrollins vs The Bar match in some shape or form?


Probably beginning of July


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:clap at Nese finally showing character work. Dude would be a viable CW Champ if he developed a fairly concrete gimmick and/or passable mic skills.

:mark: at Cedric's slingshot swinging reverse STO and Gabba-Gulak's discus lariat, though.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

DJ Punk said:


> How long has it been since we've had a Raw without a Ambrollins vs The Bar match in some shape or form?


It's been 84 years.

(sorry, can't upload pics/memes lol)


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> They are giving them their own live event tour starting next month believe it or not.


I saw that..I just don't get it.

It's been such a flop.

Btw Mandy was looking good tonight :mark


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Um, why did Nia Jax just hit on Enzo? :lmao


Maybe it's a rib on Enzo because he's known to like bigger women.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I'm literally just waiting for Ambrollins now lol.


 Broken Matt?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If only Gulak would win this 4-way....


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh god all this commercial breaks during Raw!!!! fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> It's been 84 years.
> 
> (sorry, can't upload pics/memes lol)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I give the CWs a lot of shit, but this has been the best match of the show by far, so far.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> I saw that..I just don't get it.
> 
> It's been such a flop.
> 
> Btw Mandy was looking good tonight :mark



I wouldn't say it's been a flop but I certainly stopped caring as much as soon as they launched 205 live and realized that I would have to watch yet another WWE program during the week if I wanted to care about any of the wrestlers or the story lines so that kind of killed it for me.

And I agree she looked stunning tonight as usual.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Why would they do that cool of a move during a commercial break??

what the fuck lol


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Hope Matt is next so i can finally go to sleep.. fucken 5 in the morning eu


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


I had a feeling you would come through for me roud


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Law said:


> I give the CWs a lot of shit, but this has been the best match of the show by far, so far.


depending who is in the match cw do have some really good matches


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This is actually not that bad of a match


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

By the way, is the Shield dead already, or why is Reigns already away from the pack, fucking around with Jason Jordan and Joe?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> I give the CWs a lot of shit, but this has been the best match of the show by far, so far.


The CW's are great when given time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

All these long matches are out so out of character for Raw :lol

Hoping Ambrollins/Bar get a long time as well!!


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Hope Matt is next so i can finally go to sleep.. fucken 5 in the morning eu


I’m waiting for Kane!!!! :mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is actually a really good match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:done at Cedric reciprocating that slap with a standing moonsault side slam.

And then Ali pays him back with a springboard moonsault side slam. :mark:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ali & Cedric pulling off a beautiful move!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

My Cruiserweights are killing it atm. Solid match so far :mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Haha yes!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The CW's getting the biggest reaction of the night.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Good stuff, the Cruisers just killed it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Those guys stole the show **** :applause


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha I hope Gulak ends up facing Enzo :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good match. Cedric's move is my favorite finisher in WWE.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

GABBA-GULAK WINS! :WOO

THE 'ZO TRAIN HAS NO BRAKES! :dance


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

More power points!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Drew Gulak won!!!!!!!!!!! Yaaaass!!! I didn't expect that at all.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Drew Gulak wins!! :mark: :mark:

Edit: Aw, no powerpoint presentations this time :lol


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

really good match loved it right guy won


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Turned into a really good match. Cedric was the MVP. It's criminal he has not been Cruiserweight Champion yet.

But, I'm happy that Gulak won.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

So proud of my boy Gulak. Love this guy.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Elias, of all people, interrupting a power point presentation!!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

GULAK, GULAK, GULAK :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Kayfabe OBLITERATED.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Total Divas shit :tripsscust


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Please let the tag match be next.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Showing a clip of total divas to kill time. :lmao

Why couldn't they just give us Gulak's presentation? :shrug


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Alexander, Ali and Gulak are too good for this CW BS.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Ran out of time for the Gulak powerpoint to plug Total Divas. :maury


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Watched the first two hours of Raw in thirty minutes. 

All of which featured Jason Jordon. 

I’m now a JJ fan. 

:wtf2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Turned into a really good match. Cedric was the MVP. It's criminal he has not been Cruiserweight Champion yet.
> 
> But, I'm happy that Gulak won.


Considering Neville is AWOL for the foreseeable future and is likely gonna walk, while Alexander showed signs of snapping under the pressure because of coming so close yet being so far, I would love to see Cedric follow in Neville's footsteps by being a brutal, hard-assed sumbitch who destroys anyone who gets in his way and ultimately wins the CW Title thanks to his mean streak. >


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> Please let the tag match be next.


I think its gonna be the main event tonight lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Just thought of something, do we see "Woken" Matt here?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Please tell me the tag match is next


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Law said:


> Alexander, Ali and Gulak are too good for this CW BS.


and Gran Metalik who doesn't even get TV time.

He should be champ.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

My boi Elias


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to see California isn't a totally hopeless shithole, since they at least know to show appreciation for The King of Song Style.

:yoshi


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

I can only hope Elias was talking to MGK :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ELIAS.

:mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

LOL Elias getting some serious heat.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Braun!!!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahaha Elias looked like he shit himself when Braun's music hit :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias vs Braun :mark 2 of my favs at the moment.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:braun
:mark:
:woo
:dance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to ruin it.

:fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao <3 Elias. Someone gif his face!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Elias looks like a shrunken down version of Braun, lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Guitar shot on Strowman...no effect :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Booker said Elias wasn't trying to run when he LITERALLY DID :lmao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

god damn where is Matt?!!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Braun is so over :mark


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Finally Kane did something good, saving Elias from getting totally destroyed.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fucking hell, they're really gonna feed Samson to BRAAAUUUN. :tripsscust

Oh well, at least Elias put up some semblance of a fight and Strowman is sliding more and more towards turning face.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I laugh every time Kane's music hits with the fake pyro sound.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Death is here!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

From Elias, to Braun, to Kane. Talk about a slippery, disgusting slope.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, go away Kane!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dammit Kane...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Thought Kane actually brought his voice box back.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

56 pages in hour 3. Raw is keeping it up I see.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, I thought Kane was going to say that he wanted a House of Horrors match for a moment there :lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad Kane saved Elias from getting destory


----------



## Lilbourn (Jan 3, 2012)

Can Kane go be mayor after this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> god damn where is Matt?!!!


Creative currently has nothing for him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth and Dean with another massive pop.

:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Asuka next? so does Absolution come out again this week?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Dean :lmao Him freaking Seth out :lmao "What the hell do you mean is it this week? DON'T YOU HAVE A CELLPHONE?!" 

I'm still not used to Dean being clean shaven again just yet lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Let's see who Asuka squashes this week.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fun fact: What Dean-O is actually imagining is mastering Renee's tittays after he and Seth reclaim the belts.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins just did the cackle :mark:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Interested in seeing who will be facing Asuka next.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Seth and Dean getting a pop!!! :mark See the difference


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fun fact: What Dean-O is actually imagining is mastering Renee's tittays after he and Seth reclaim the belts.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So, they're the Shield again this week? This is getting confusing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I sure hope Styles retains at Clash of Champions.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I sure hope Styles retains at Clash of Champions.


I'm done with SDL for good if Jobber Mahal wins.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

No one is ready for Asuka


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937881550976200705


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I'm done with SDL for good if Jobber Mahal wins.


I highly doubt he loses with the Rumble around the corner. They took it from Mahal because he just wasn't a big/good enough challenge for SurvivorSeries against Lesnar. Won't do it for the Rumble either.


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

I just; ugh, Kane ..
:tripsscust


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They really shouldn't of fucked with Asuka's music it sounds fucking horrible now.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So, they're the Shield again this week? This is getting confusing.


They never broke up lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:lmao

Bye Alicia.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Guess Alicia Fox finally stopped running.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Alicia still dressing like a captain? Survivor Series was about 3 weeks ago Alicia :lol


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Please be another 2 second squash


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alicia still wearing the captain hat. What a nut. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Asuka!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Asuka is appealed at the fuckery they added to her theme.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Will Alicia Fox out wrestle and out work Asuka? Let's see...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Asuka looks like a clown


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> They really shouldn't of fucked with Asuka's music it sounds fucking horrible now.


They did? I can't really tell TBH.:shrug


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> They never broke up lol


No one week they're together. The next week Roman is doing his own thing. Then Seth is doing his own thing. Just makes it messy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alicia Fox getting any bit of offense in is laughable.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Match is too long already :bored


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe this isn't a squash. Disgusting booking.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Asuka doing a lot of hand waving recently. It's a bit usual but it's fine. 


Also, are they just calling her the empress now?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Celphish said:


> They did? I can't really tell TBH.:shrug


The voices in it are like higher and clearer, idk I don't like it at all.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Architect-Rollins said:


> No one week they're together. The next week Roman is doing his own thing. Then Seth is doing his own thing. Just makes it messy.


Seth only did his own thing last week cause Ambrose was on his honeymoon.

But yea Reigns kinda doing his own thing makes it messy.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Asuka is mad overrated in the ring... just doesnt have it to me


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Asuka honestly doesn't impress me.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ugh, can't they just fuck off? This isn't the time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

More Absolution!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Please beat down Alicia Fox now


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It was fine last week, this week it was just pointless. Fucking stupid.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What if Asuka is the real leader of Absolution


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Absolution getting a shit ton of TV time for the past three weeks :mark


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Paige with new gear on? Hmmmm


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Why did Fox get most of the offence? Do they know what a squash is?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

paige looking like she's been eating food instead of cocaine and meth since she broke up with alberto :homer


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Alicia!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Eh, this is getting boring. They do the same thing every single time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Absolution getting a shit ton of TV time for the past three weeks :mark



As they should be.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Sonya is so :will2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Blondie had a botchamania moment there.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see Mandy keep that bicycle knee strike. Shit's always looked painfully effective.



Mango13 said:


>


:bjpenn


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Rather pointless segment.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MrJT said:


> Asuka is mad overrated in the ring... just doesnt have it to me


I like her PPV/TakeOver matches but those throw away weekly matches just bore me.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kenny Omega's V-Trigger got nothing on Mandy's.


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lok said:


> Paige with new gear on? Hmmmm


i noticed during her match that she avoided at all costs facing the hard cam cuz her shorts ripped, notice in the end she even used her hand to kind of cover it when she was on the mat


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> What if Asuka is the real leader of Absolution


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol, Paige had to go change her shorts.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

No Matt Hardy huh? lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

roman reigns over f'n kill tonight


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

How shit are Soyna and Mandy? :ha


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I like this dynamic of Absolution being a rabid pack of wolves who attack anyone but Asuka because she's the bigger predator. Makes her look like a million bucks, and them like opportunistic, brutal but not devoid of intellect heels.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MC 16 said:


> How shit are Soyna and Mandy? :ha


Quite.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Trophies said:


> What if Asuka is the real leader of Absolution


This is my theory, as of last Monday.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

MC 16 said:


> How shit are Soyna and Mandy? :ha


Mandy is so hot though :sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if Alexa, Asuka and Nia end up taking on Absolution.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Solf said:


> I like this dynamic of Absolution being a rabid pack of wolves who attack anyone but Asuka because she's the bigger predator. Makes her look like a million bucks, and them like opportunistic, brutal but not devoid of intellect heels.


I guess, but two weeks in a row just makes it look played out. Should have waited a bit before doing that kind of thing again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Digging the women's storyline thus far. So far, so good. (Y)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937884754371682304


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> Mandy is so hot though :sodone


And? She looks out of place and totally not ready.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937884754371682304


:lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

kick fullers ass charlotte, that son of a bitch got the ghostbusters committed


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Balor vs Broken Matt?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SavoySuit said:


> No Matt Hardy huh? lol.


I would bet my butt he will interfere with Jeff in the Tag titles match. Then Wyatt cuts a shitty promo.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am unimpressed right now, cos time is running out for Ambrollins/Bar to have a long, long match...


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Finn being a troll in real life now too :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen working on a movie :mark


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't tell if they have nothing for Balor or Vince just doesn't like him.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The Teacup Demon!!!

:yawn


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

MC 16 said:


> And? She looks out of place and totally not ready.



Shhhh... it's all about how hot the women are. Who cares if they suck :eyeroll


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

stillers just did a pinfall touchdown celebration on MNF :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Axel still with the neck brace :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is that neck brace just part of Axel's gear now? :lmao


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Jedah said:


> I guess, but two weeks in a row just makes it look played out. Should have waited a bit before doing that kind of thing again.


Yeah well, it might seem a little redundant, but it gives them TV time and serves to establish them as a big deal. The women's roster is unfortunately a bit too thin.

Remember those days when the Shield decided one night to fuck up everyone in the roster because they got pissed ? They freaking trashed every match and almost every other wrestler on their way, and it was absolutely awesome. I like that they're trying to do kind of the same thing here.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miztourage Bo = jobber Bo.

Inspirational Bo = GOAT.

Bring back GOAT.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Finn is just a beautiful man.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Seems like Matt wont even show up... rip


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I can't tell if they have nothing for Balor or Vince just doesn't like him.


It is baffling how in storyline Balor hasn't gone to Kurt Angle and demanded his rematch for the Universal Title.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So let me get this straight, they finally pull the trigger on Broken Matt Hardy and then the following week they don't even feature him?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bo Dallas wrestling a singles match...

I BO-LIEVE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

King BOOKAH


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey and Cole mocking Booker :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd gives zero fucks about this match.


----------



## Lilbourn (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole forgetting Axel’s IC reign lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

End this shit.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Shhhh... it's all about how hot the women are. Who cares if they suck :eyeroll


Don't have to tell me, I said one thing about rose on reddit and everyone had a meltown, just because she is attractive.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"look what it did for the careers of finaly and regal under king bookers court"

jesus


----------



## Perfect Eleven (Nov 3, 2017)

I BO-lieve that Dallas has been hitting the buffet table lately


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Since when was 'Hollywood' Miz's hometown? LOL. :lol

Also, hurry this up so we can get to the main event.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Shhhh... it's all about how hot the women are. Who cares if they suck :eyeroll


Jesus christ you guys are taking this way too seriously.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seems Balor didn't land well on the ropes.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Seems like Matt wont even show up... rip


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

You want to talk about Asuka's showing with Alicia that felt a bit off (but far from the atrocious contests like the Emma matches were), this is what a real momentum-sucking match looks like.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"I've got a scar above my right eye thanks to Bo Dallas" - Corey

"Thank you Bo" - Booker

Booker got his ONE good line of the year in. Good for him, he was running out of time.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> Jesus christ you guys are taking this way too seriously.


LMFAO 

kay2 thanks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know watching this match it just occurred to me Finn has only like 3 moves, slingblade, shotgun corner dropkick, double footstomp, dude literally has no other moves.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I would bet my butt he will interfere with Jeff in the Tag titles match. Then Wyatt cuts a shitty promo.


Jeff is still injured. Matt's not getting involved in the tag scene anytime soon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor really hit himself hard on the ropes there. Bad landing.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cole called Finn's win impressive, he should have told the truth and said easy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Matt Hardy next :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So all these other matches get a shitload of time but their main event won't? We still have Matt left, entrances and at least two more ad breaks before it starts. Meh.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

how the fuck can balor have a club when hes the only one in it, fucking hell man

its a fucking video oh fuck right off


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Shhhh... it's all about how hot the women are. Who cares if they suck :eyeroll


Sonya and Mandy have been in the business for 2 years and on RAW for 3 weeks, excuse them for not being ring generals yet...lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"Balor continues to build momentum on Monday nights" ... by going 50:50 with honest to god Bo Dallas.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Nvm. He alive, y'all.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Woken Matt incoming.......fingers crossed.

Almost main event time!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FINALLY. I don't think this Shield/Bar match will be that good due to the fact that they've already had numerous good to great matches with eachother. At some point, the law of averages catches up to everybody. And I think it catches up to these 4 tonight, which is fine. But I just want to see if they win the titles or not.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hoping for vanguard one debut


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Broken Hardy :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> LMFAO
> 
> kay2 thanks


All I said was that she is hot, never said she was good in the ring lol.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Sonya and Mandy have been in the business for 2 years and on RAW for 3 weeks, excuse them for not being ring generals yet...lol


They're excused? :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SavoySuit said:


> Jeff is still injured. Matt's not getting involved in the tag scene anytime soon.


Hardys made an appearance on Starrcade. Jeff doesn't need to wrestle.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Only one word is necessary for Broken Matt debuting next:










:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bo Dallas went from winning the NXT Championship, attacking Wade Barrett on Raw, debuting on the main roster where he inspired the world... to being a jobber, having a sabotaged political campaign and now being a lackey to a guy who can't hold his jock.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> All I said was that she is hot, never said she was good in the ring lol.


And I wasn't talking about YOU specifically when I said what I said. I was just replying to someone else :shrug


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

the_hound said:


> how the fuck can balor have a club when hes the only one in it, fucking hell man
> 
> its a fucking video oh fuck right off


:Rollins:Rollins


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937888415944548352


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hopefully WWE doesn't fuck up Broken Hardys


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The WWE holiday tour is showing Cena v Reins and Shield Vs the Bar in the steel cage. Hmmmm.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

FUCKING HURRY UP


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If this is just a recap :fuck


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This...... COULD.... be good.


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

:markELETE DELETE!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH SHIT. RAW WITH A W JUST DUE TO BROKEN MATT.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Lok said:


> The WWE holiday tour is showing Cena v Reins and Shield Vs the Bar in the steel cage. Hmmmm.


For the Toronto show its a 6 man tag match.

Shield vs Cesaro, Sheamus and Joe.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> Hopefully WWE doesn't fuck up Broken Hardys


Wait...it hasn't been fucked already? :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Matt fans should be very worried about the prospect of Matt feuding with Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hardy vs Wyatt :mark :mark

Shit this might be good :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dueling promos :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Okay well at least they had him on RAW this week was getting worried there for a second.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bray looked like fucking john travolta from battlefield earth there :heston


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is it just me or is Bray Wyatt in the circle from That 70's Show?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh shit....Broken Matt Hardy is here people.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Bray is such a geek


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is amazing :sodone


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, it took 8 fucking months but finally it's here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm happy Broken Matt is back, I have a feeling WWE is going to ruin this completely like they ruin everything. Hopefully I'm proven wrong.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This. Is. Madness.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

:O


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Man. this should be how all Brays boring promos end up :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw with a gigantic W tonight. BROKEN MATT.

:mark:


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

DELIGHTFUL!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Bray literally just say "rambling like a madman can be dangerous"??? :lmao That's rich coming from him of all people lol.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

It's a shame that Bray is jobbed out so much. He really could be one hell of a heel.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*FINALLY BROKEN MATT IS ON RAW AND HE IS GOING TO DELETE BRAY WYATT!!!! :mark: :mark: :evilmatt :evilmatt :madhardy:madhardy:madhardy*_


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is amazing :lmao


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

This was by the far the most entertaining thing all fucking night 

roud


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

lmaowtf was that


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Matt Hardy gonna delete Wyatt.

Brother Wyatt :drose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

That Seth pop.

:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bray sounded like he was laughing with matt not at him lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

MATT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

After all of these years and so many words, Bray finally helped to turn someone.

Welcome WOKEN Matt Hardy.

:evilmatt


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This could be SOOOO much better if Wyatt was treated like a legit player for his entire Bray Wyatt run.

BROKEN Matt is going to have to carry this jobber.

MY BODY IS READY REGARDLESS!


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fuckin Matt Hardy


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Matt Hardy: "I studied at the library of Alexandria." :sodone

That FUCKING laugh :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins and Ambrose not even coming out to Shield music.:mj4

What a letdown of a reunion.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Broken fuckin' Matt!!! :mark:

Also, they brought back Burn It Down!!! :mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh yes....Seth and Dean here to win the titles back baby!. I am here for it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't know what the hell that was but it has me laughing my ass off, lol.

Rest easy everybody, "Burn it Down" is back.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Was this the stuff everyone was praising.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Man, the contrast between Matt's gibberish and Bray's gibberish is crazy. Like one is highly entertaining and the other is painful to watch, lawls!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BURN IT DOWN IS BACK

but ambrose with the bigger pop :hmmm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Christmas came early: BROKEN MATTHEW HATH ARRIVED UPON THE WORLD OF WRESTLING AND ENTERTAINMENT!

:madhardy


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean now the only Shield member wearing the gear cos Seth is back in his regular pants...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And just like that Matt is instantly one of the most anticipated things to see on Raw now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd saying "Burn it down" and the damn geeks at creative took the line from his theme because...of course. fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Law said:


> Matt Hardy gonna delete Wyatt.
> 
> Brother Wyatt :drose


Oh shiet! I didn't even think about it that way!

PLEASE LET IT HAPPEN!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937890123907088384


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Crowd saying "Burn it down" and the damn geeks at creative took the line from his theme because...of course. fpalm


They put it back in this week.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

:evilmatt :evilmatt :evilmatt :evilmatt :evilmatt :evilmatt :evilmatt :evilmatt


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins's "BURN IT DOWN" vocal is back :mark: :mark:


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Watch them job out Matt to Bray.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SantaStopper said:


> They put it back in this week.


Ah, it was there? Sounded like it was just the crowd. Will hear it again later then.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SavoySuit said:


> Watch them job out Matt to Bray.


Not gonna happen Bray is the eater of pins.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

SantaStopper said:


> They put it back in this week.


Last week was probably just an error seeing as his video graphics still had the fire.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Funny how they're quietly breaking up The Shield, Seth and Dean no longer coming out to the Shield theme, not wearing the gear anymore except Ambrose, Reigns doing his own thing again. Guess they couldn't think of a clever way to break them up again so they're just doing it quietly over time.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Honestly, this couldn't have been any other way because this is what it always comes down to in WWE: a guy staring full face into the camera, in front of a unicolor background, talking.

Fuck you, WWE! Do you know what FUN means? I laugh at you that TNA does this better than you do.
Fuck Dunn and his yellow, crooked teeth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun/Kane :lmao


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Nolo King said:


> Man, the contrast between Matt's gibberish and Bray's gibberish is crazy. Like one is highly entertaining and the other is painful to watch, lawls!


You look more like Nolo Singh, no offence.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

A Tag Team Championship match main eventing MNR...

Teddy Long is somewhere smiling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This tag division desperately needs some new teams, it feels like its just Anderson and Gallows, The Bar and Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Funny how they're quietly breaking up The Shield, Seth and Dean no longer coming out to the Shield theme, not wearing the gear anymore except Ambrose, Reigns doing his own thing again. Guess they couldn't think of a clever way to break them up again so they're just doing it quietly over time.


Personally I prefer them to be on their own. Ambrose turning on Rollins is something they should be doing soon tho.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seems like Sheamus' mohawk is extra long. :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hopefully Braun puts Kane out to pasture next week, though it seems that they're gonna keep this thing going all the way to the Rumble. fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That dress isn't flattering on JoJo at all. She has a great body, it's not doing her any favours at all :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That road diet is not doing JoJo any favors.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF are they going to do with Cesaro and Sheamus when they finally split?!

P.S., my bae JoJo got them child bearing hips. Lookin' like she could push out a couple of sets of twins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sheamus and Cesaro's entrance/gimmick is so convuluted. Cesaro's was bad on it's own adding Sheamus' doesn't helps.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

someone PLEASE tell kevin dunn that roman reigns with that man-bun looks fucking ridiculous


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Sheamus's song is so good. Main event song that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean still wearing the elbow pad. I really hope his elbow is going to be ok, whatever the problem with it is.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> WTF are they going to do with Cesaro and Sheamus when they finally split?!
> 
> P.S., my bae JoJo got them child bearing hips. Lookin' like she could push out a couple of sets of twins.


Have another best of 7 between them :vince5


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So excited for Broken Matt! That was a weird segment but I think it was supposed to be. I am excited to see where this goes!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cesaro always with the cheap shots on Rollins


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Betting Cesaro is sick to fucking death of being around Sheamus, dude has been attached to him for like 2 years. You know he wants to go solo and get far away from this ginger.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I wonder how much gel and hairspray it takes to get Sheamus mohawk to stay up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't know why but I have a feeling that this match (and as a consequence the show) will end up with some fuckery.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth bringing the excitement and crowd reaction.

:woo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> A Tag Team Championship match main eventing MNR...
> 
> Teddy Long is somewhere smiling.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

10:55 and we need a commercial break. :lmao


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

If it's Matt Hardy vs. Bray Wyatt at WrestleMania, Wyatt better go over


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Have another best of 7 between them :vince5


For the WWE UK Championship?

:hmmm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

HBKRollins said:


> Have another best of 7 between them :vince5


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great sell of that post spot by Rollins.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I knew this match would get killed by the ad breaks fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would love to see Dean turn heel here after they lose, i desperately wanna see Heel Ambrose again, he's been face far too fucking long.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What a hot tag Rollins is. Looks like a storm entered the ring.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> I wonder how much gel and hairspray it takes to get Sheamus mohawk to stay up.


He got his tips from Bull Nakano.


----------



## Lilbourn (Jan 3, 2012)

So excited for the Wyatt/Hardy feud. Hopefully This can trigger a big character change for Wyatt. Dude needs a refresh in the worst way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I knew this match would get killed by the ad breaks fpalm


Third hour is death they seem to do more ads in it than in the first two hours.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> I wonder how much gel and hairspray it takes to get Sheamus mohawk to stay up.





MC 16 said:


> He got his tips from Bull Nakano.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gotta admit this last hour this week has been far better then the last hour of the previous weeks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cesaro with his permanent shoulder tape, and still with the mouth guard is just so silly.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Was this the stuff everyone was praising.


This is exactly the shit that gets me so mad about WWE.
They take gimmicks that were great literally ANYWHERE outside of WWE main roster, because they had creativity and organic overness in them, then put them through WWE speak, change them to the billion years old WWE look, and the PG WWE feel, bring them to the main roster, it fucking sucks, and then WWE fans who don't watch anything besides WWE main roster are given carte blanche to shit on it and say "look, this indy shit isn't that big of a deal".

Part of me thinks Vince is deliberately killing it off to prove a point.

But look at Balor, Nakamura, Roode, Bayley, Banks, Zayn, they are all just great until Vince and Dunn get their hands on them. Broken Hardys will be the next thing these dumfucks kill off in their arrogant attempt to "make it better". 
They wouldn't know an entertaining gimmick if it lit their ass on fire.

Fuck.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Betting Cesaro is sick to fucking death of being around Sheamus, dude has been attached to him for like 2 years. You know he wants to go solo and get far away from this ginger.


Obviously we don't know the answer to that, but I'd have to think Cesaro knows he has been firmly pigeonholed as a utility talent. At least here he has a stable role. We've seen countless guys unable to shake that distinction in the E. 

For the record, I'm not knocking Cesaro, I think with the right package he could be a big player. I think creative has done a very poor job of hiding his weaknesses and not capitalizing on his WM 30 momentum. It just is what it is.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Get that damn camera on Roman!" :vince5


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

3 of the 4 guys in this match should be in the main event and 2 of those three should be WWE/Universal Champion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice DDT spot by Seth.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Cesaro with his permanent shoulder tape, and still with the mouth guard is just so silly.


I'm convinced the tape company and the mouth guard company gave him a sponsorship lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright enough with the cheap shots


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Between the joke Dean made backstage and Dean not being there for the tag just now, I wonder if they are going to begin to tease some tension between Seth and Dean after this match?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm sick of seeing these two teams go at it but man do they ever have great matches.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> "Get that damn camera on Roman!" :vince5




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937892828151128065


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Is Seth going to be allowed more than 30 seconds of offense in this match lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> I'm sick of seeing these two teams go at it but man do they ever have great matches.


RAW desperately needs The Revival to come back and AOP to debut.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Every time they wear their merchandise over wearing the vests I can't help but call them The Shill'd.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean taking some hard shots! That knee to the face, that fall off the turnbuckle. Man.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The slo mo face of Dean getting kicked :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> Between the joke Dean made backstage and Dean not being there for the tag just now, I wonder if they are going to begin to tease some tension between Seth and Dean after this match?


First week in December?

When are you expecting their "first" match?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice counter by Dean


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth.

:mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I will say it was annoying as fuck earlier how Cole kept saying "But Reigns was attacked by Jordan earlier remember that" desperately trying to remind people "See Roman's not a bad guy people he had his reason for attacking Jordan". Cause everytime Graves or Booker would do a recap of Reigns attacking Jordan after he saved him Cole would immediately chime in to explain why Reigns did it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

That superplex roll through was great.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What a match :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> First week in December?
> 
> When are you expecting their "first" match?


It's WWE. Who knows?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Sheamus with the stiff kick. Ouch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Superplex + Falcon Arrow is just amazing, I always mark for that :mark


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHA


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

wtf


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

DQ finish...wut


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Oh fuck this bullshit.

Fuck this company


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So i guess the official name for Rollins finisher is "Theres the Knee!".


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Of course it ends with fuckery.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, what the fuck? A DQ????????? Are you kidding me?

No title change


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Are they gonna extend this thing again? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

What a lame finish to a great match.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Omg..... do we get another rematch??????? fpalm


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:mark: for the Bar retaining. Love Sheamus and Cesaro together.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That Superplex into a Falcon Arrow though :mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Another overrun on a show that already had TOO MUCH DAMN BORING WRESTLING!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Match restarting as a no dq match :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, here comes Kurt to save the day :woo

Love you Kurt!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck this company get to fuck


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Oh thank gawd :lol FINISH THIS FEUD


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Restart the match...thought they would go for next week.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Pointless. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh yes.


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh for the love of God. "THE KNEE" :larry


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joe? wtf? lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh look its roman just fuck off


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF?!

Oooooooo OK.... OK!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe mean mugging


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm so tired of this


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

pure fuckery....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats right Joe, instead of focusing solely on Reigns get Ambrose and Rollins on your ass as well, smart buddy....


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Hopefully this starts getting good now. It was a bit dull at first.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Restart the match only for the heels to still win. What a kick in the balls.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Samoa Joe never fails to make me happy.
:lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMAO they restart it only to further the fuckery I just cant...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I swear the world doesn't want Dean & Seth to win the titles back


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Wow, still a good match though!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

GG S&D Security.

No way should they get another shot, they've lost two in a row.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best MOTN. Weird ass booking.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe is like...you come after me...I come after your family.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay now we get a boring 6 man tag match set up for the future, fuck off.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Awful booking ending of Raw and shitty decision in my honest opinion. *_


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Shield vs Bar + joe next week.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Law said:


> GG S&D Security.
> 
> No way should they get another shot, they've lost two in a row.


Both due to fuckery lol?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Good match. But jfc, I'm so tired of the Shield stuff and the screwy finishes.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL that ending was funny...I was waiting for someone when Kurt said NO DQ.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ah, so that's why they've been feuding with Joe and Shesaro on house shows. This is not over for awhile. WWE ain't giving up that sweet Shield merch money just before Christmas.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Thankfully I only watched the last hour and a half because that RAW was hela bland..


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

No DQ was a bright idea wasn't it :eyeroll


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

That was weird. And pointless.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So can we now all agree that Rollins and Ambrose are just plot points for Roman Reigns?

Honestly, at this point it wouldn't shock me if Roman buried Seth and Dean alive in cement ala The Undertaker/Paul Bearer.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Law said:


> GG S&D Security.
> 
> No way should they get another shot, they've lost two in a row.


O course they are getting another shot, they lost by fuckery.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> So can we now all agree that Rollins and Ambrose are just plot points for Roman Reigns?
> 
> Honestly, at this point it wouldn't shock me if Roman buried Seth and Dean alive in cement ala The Undertaker/Paul Bearer.


Meanwhile, Seth and Dean come out to the best pops every week. Tonight no exception.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

All that buildup for absolutely nothing. Don't even get Ambrollins as tag champs again. Thanks a lot, WWE.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

of course they'll get another shot, the bar has no one to feud with except seth and dean


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Really stupid booking throughout that whole third hour, even though for once it was better than the first two because of who was on it.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Asmodeus said:


> Ah, so that's why they've been feuding with Joe and Shesaro on house shows. This is not over for awhile. WWE ain't giving up that sweet Shield merch money just before Christmas.



Uh... *crosses the new shield shirt off my Christmas list* :redface lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SETH looks like a GOD in the ring again, BTW. Lit the crowd up multiple times tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah Shield vs Bar + joe next week.


Yep.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937898040526036993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937898500825563136


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SantaStopper said:


> Meanwhile, Seth and Dean come out to the best pops every week. Tonight no exception.


Yup. Two actual legitimately over babyfaces are basically being sabotaged to make Reigns look strong. ffs


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ambrose and Rollins will likely get another chance sometime down the line because of the fuckery.

Remember that they basically need to kill time throughout these December episodes since the Rumble isn't until the end of January. This is consistent with that, even if dumb.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

In a perfect world...

Seth Rollins would be Universal Champion and THE MAN on Raw, while AJ Styles is the WWE Champion on Smackdown LIVE.

They'd unify the belts at WrestleMania.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BTW I legit can't tell if Dean was just selling really well or if his elbow did genuinely hurt during the match, especially after Sheamus cheapshotted him off the apron, he was clutching it.

He took some stiff shots, though. Damn boy.

And Seth was so fucking SMOOTH in there, those transitions he was doing were beautiful.

Proud of the boys either way.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Uh... *crosses the new shield shirt off my Christmas list* :redface lol


Lol, don't worry about it, I already bought enough Shield merch to cover for your shirt. I've even got their gingerbread X-mas ornaments wearing the hound masks on my tree right now. :grin2:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

It's their worst match yet. Maybe it's tiredness from my part but it was kind of dull for the most part.


Match of the night was the Cruiserweights for sure. Them and Joe was the best things on Raw.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Just end The Shield stuff now please. Let Seth and Dean do their thing and Roman do his thing. 

It was fun for a couple weeks, but now S & D are just weak links for Joe to exploit so he isn't completely castrated in his rivalry with Reigns.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> Meanwhile, Seth and Dean come out to the best pops every week. Tonight no exception.


didn't even get the shield entrance hell even the announcers made no mention of the shield till a few mins after the break


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The show just had to end with a close up on Roman, even when he's not involved in the match.

This must suck so much for Seth and Dean marks, being demoted to sidekicks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If The Fucking Revival could stay healthy for more than 5 minutes at a time this tag division would be a little deeper and give these guys a new team to feud with.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Asmodeus said:


> Lol, don't worry about it, I already bought enough Shield merch to cover for your shirt. I've even got their gingerbread X-mas ornaments wearing the hound masks on my tree right now. :grin2:


Haha, SNAP. So do I  I made sure they got to sit front and center on the tree so they were the most visible thing on it :lol

I've also got two of their new shirts as well. I'm making the most of the time WWE is actually making their merch lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> If The Fucking Revival could stay healthy for more than 5 minutes at a time this tag division would be a little deeper and give these guys a new team to feud with.


Seriously, they'd make a huge difference. Feels like these geeks have been out for like 2 years at this point. WTF.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Law said:


> The show just had to end with a close up on Roman, even when he's not involved in the match.
> 
> This must suck so much for Seth and Dean marks.


It does. They're just plot points for Roman now :crying:


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Pretty damn good raw.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> It does. They're just plot points for Roman now :crying:


 This is why I'm hesistant on a BC in the WWE.

AJ might have to play second/third fiddle to Kenny and Balor as he's on the way out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SantaStopper said:


> Seriously, they'd make a huge difference. Feels like these geeks have been out for like 2 years at this point. WTF.


Yeah it really does, cause they was out with Dash injured for months, then they came back for like 1 week and Dawson got injured. I may have gotten it backwards and it was the other way around but damn they're injury prone as fuck.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

nia jax and enzo gonna take over the tag division and i cant wait


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> In a perfect world...
> 
> *Seth Rollins would be Universal Champion and THE MAN on Raw, while AJ Styles is the WWE Champion on Smackdown LIVE.
> *
> They'd unify the belts at WrestleMania.


Yes Please.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Kurt Angle/Jason Jordan/Roman Reigns/Samoa Joe opening segment + attack

- Roman Reigns vs Jason Jordan for the Intercontinental title

- Samoa Joe attacks Jason Jordan backstage in Kurt Angle's office

- Paige vs Sasha Banks

- Tony Nese vs Drew Gulak vs Mustafa Ali vs Cedric Alexander

- Bray Wyatt/Matt Hardy backstage promos (mostly Matt though :mark

- Sheasaro vs Ambrollins for the Raw Tag Team titles


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah it really does, cause they was out with Dash injured for months, then they came back for like 1 week and Dawson got injured. I may have gotten it backwards and it was the other way around but damn they're injury prone as fuck.


Then Jeff Hardy gets injured at the worst possible time. The Club are booked like geeks. So it does beg the question, even if Seth and Dean had won back the titles, all is still the same. The Bar and Seth/Dean will still feud for the next month or so. Until the Revival come back. Which is suppose to be sometime this month...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Uh... *crosses the new shield shirt off my Christmas list* :redface lol


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Vince: "We'll have a fat chick run dominant over those midgets. Then that enzo can pin em... That'll get em over!"


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Kurt Angle/Jason Jordan/Roman Reigns/Samoa Joe opening segment + attack
> 
> ...


forgetting nia/enzo


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Thought that was a really great show tonight. Top to bottom, nothing bored me and everything seemed to have a purpose other than Finn wrestling Bo. I can't even be mad about that, though, I'm a big fan of Bo's and it was nice to see him get a match and look decent against Finn.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Rated R™ said:


> You look more like Nolo Singh, no offence.


Not sure why I'd be offended... :mj2


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Dio Brando said:


> nia jax and enzo gonna take over the tag division and i cant wait


I'd love it if some or all of the Zo Train turned on him and he got Nia to be his bodyguard. It'd be like Chyna and HHH all over again, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw was pretty good tonight. Strong 3rd hour (for once) with Broken Matt debuting, the Women's angle, and the main event which was great. A good 3rd hour for ONCE.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Asmodeus said:


> Lol, don't worry about it, I already bought enough Shield merch to cover for your shirt. I've even got their gingerbread X-mas ornaments wearing the hound masks on my tree right now. :grin2:


roud was actually gonna get those ornaments. Wouldn't be Christmas this year without them :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937872793793732608


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


I swear to gawd you have the funniest responses..


:hmmm


You've convinced me :ambrose3 :reigns :rollins


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Asmodeus said:


> I'd love it if some or all of the Zo Train turned on him and he got Nia to be his bodyguard. It'd be like Chyna and HHH all over again, lol.


Even better...

Eddie/Chyna


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: A fresh new week, and we have yet again a Triple Threat match*

It's almost like they're incapable of booking interesting storylines or captivating characters so they rely on gimmick matches to draw fans' atten...

Why do I feel like I've typed this before...

Eh oh well.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> roud was actually gonna get those ornaments. Wouldn't be Christmas this year without them :lol


Do it! They're super cute, I love them 

And they're not too Christmassy, so I can have them on display in my room the rest of the year too haha.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Do it! They're super cute, I love them
> 
> And they're not too Christmassy, so I can have them on display in my room the rest of the year too haha.



Was actually thinking how if I did get them, they'd stay up all year haha, hell even if they were Christmassy they would :lol

I see they have a Shield logo ornament too. Looks like its gonna be a Shield themed Christmas :lol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

they cut gulak's powerpoint :fuckthis


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Was actually thinking how if I did get them, they'd stay up all year haha, hell even if they were Christmassy they would :lol
> 
> I see they have a Shield logo ornament too. Looks like its gonna be a Shield themed Christmas :lol


I have another Dean gingerbeard ornament as well as the Shield ones (of course ), it's been sitting on display in my room for about 2 years now :lol And screw traditions lol, I don't want to pack them away for 11 months of the year! LOL.

The moment I saw the Shield ones, I immediately bought them without a second thought. The masks being part of them is genius.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Do it! They're super cute, I love them
> 
> And they're not too Christmassy, so I can have them on display in my room the rest of the year too haha.





LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Was actually thinking how if I did get them, they'd stay up all year haha, hell even if they were Christmassy they would :lol
> 
> I see they have a Shield logo ornament too. Looks like its gonna be a Shield themed Christmas :lol


I have all three of their individual gingerbread ones, when I saw the one with the masks, I had to have them. My tree has a ton of strange ornaments so they don't stick out, even though it looks like I have three gingerbread bandits hanging together on the front.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW was lit man. :woo

No boring matches or segments. Lots of story progression. Good stuff.

I was going to write a list of things I liked but I'm way too high. :tommy


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: A fresh new week, and we have yet again a Triple Threat match*

lol

i bet u feel stupid now

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: A fresh new week, and we have yet again a Triple Threat match*



The Fourth Wall said:


> If it stops Joe eating a pin, I'm cool with it :shrug


Nothing can stop Joe from eating.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: A fresh new week, and we have yet again a Triple Threat match*

LOL neither of those things happened. The triple threat prob still will at some point though, lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Post-RAW segment...

https://www.pscp.tv/w/1rmxPOnnaDMJN#


----------



## The Johnny Wilder (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: A fresh new week, and we have yet again a Triple Threat match*

Oh it'll happen next week, the week after n the week after.wouldn't b surprised if it happens tomorrow

My point is them type of matches were cool when it was first billed as such during the glory days n it didn't happen as often.now them type of matches is as common as a grapple


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: A fresh new week, and we have yet again a Triple Threat match*

and they're all comically chasing the IC title because Lesnar is on vacation. I hate reigns with the ic belt so much


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Post-RAW segment...
> 
> https://www.pscp.tv/w/1rmxPOnnaDMJN#


Might be one of the best knees Rollins has done yet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

^Rollins' finish has looked solid for awhile now.

This was the best 3rd hour for Raw in along time. Broken Matt, Women's angle, and the great main event tag match that the crowd was hot for and had storyline development tonight.

Very, very solid 3rd hour. Probably won't show in the ratings; but from a quality standpoint, best stuff they've trotted out there for a 3rd hour in awhile.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Matt Hardy was acting so weird in that Bray Wyatt promo. Unless that is Broken Matt then at least he has a character now especially with Jeff still injured. Could not help but feel Jason Jordan was a heel during the opening segment after he attacked Super Reigns. Their match was solid but Jason will be more effective as a heel.

I wish Sasha Banks was on Smackdown. She took the loss to Paige and got attacked by Absolution after. Asuka hasn't been attacked by them yet so I admire that. Finn Balor continues to float around with no direction. Lastly, the main event was solid. The WWE tried in this 3rd hour by giving us good segments. The finish made sense too and I see a six-man tag match coming soon.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I loved the Elias backstage segment. Probably my favourite part of RAW :lmao

Thought it was hilarious when he came in on Kurt on the phone & you just hear Kurt utter "oh god" :bryanlol

Also, calling Jason Jordan a 'bastard son' in Kurt's face.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

looper007 said:


> It's meh to me cause it has stop gap feud for Braun rather then Kane been a legit threat. The matches are going to be awful too. Braun needs feuds and to work with top quality workers to make him look the real deal, working with Kane won't be that imo.


Braun will look stronger by beating another monster like Kane than beating the vanilla midgets you want him him to feud with




Lilbourn said:


> Can Kane go be mayor after this?















Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Oh, go away Kane!!!


I understand you, Kane destroyed Ambrose a lot of times since he returned and you're still mad


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

Jason Jordan is hilarious. 
And he is actually Raw's center of attention due to the fact he is Kurt's son.
The question concerning him will be the same that the question concerning the New Day.
Was it the plan from the beginning? Did the WWE decide to make Jordan Kurt's son knowing that everyone will reject the idea and boo the poor JJ?
Or did the WWE react to the bad reactions and turned Jordan heel?

The fact is that now Jordan has an identity and a character and since he is a excellent wrestler, everything is open for him.
I don't think he will be face of the company or top guy in the short term but if we're objective, he has the look, the talent in ring and maybe now the character to take a big leap.
It's really reminiscent of Kurt's ascension in 2000.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> He's been killin' it the entire time.
> 
> Was he this good in TNA?


Oh Joe was awesome in TNA and before in ROH. 
I always thought that Joe could be a big Star in WWE with his attitude and his fantastic mic work. And he was a fucking great wrestler. 
Styles was incredible in the ring but he didn't have the charisma and the mic talent of Joe. That's why his work in Japan and his heel turn against Cena do wonder for him.

But Joe, man, it's a shame that Vince don't look at other companies.
HHH was a big fan for a long time so he is the reason that Joe is here and that's the same for Styles also.
Actually, Joe trained with Cena in 2000 and Jim Ross brought Cena to WWE and not Joe. Joe and Cena even did some Rap battles at that time.
A feud between the two for Wrestlemania would be gold.

The fact Joe told "What Kurt? Like father, like son, right Kurt!" is so great because it linked to the history between Joe and Kurt. 
Kurt and Joe had an amazing feud in TNA. The headbutt in 2006, my gosh.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Probably the best RAW episode i've seen in a while. Only thing that i was a bit meh on was the Balor/Bo match, it was just... there. Everything else was entertaining. Sasha/Paige was good, Roman/Jordan was solid, the Cruiserweight 4 way was absolutely superb, and the tag title main event had me on the edge as well. Very good show IMO


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

guts64 said:


> Oh Joe was awesome in TNA and before in ROH.
> I always thought that Joe could be a big Star in WWE with his attitude and his fantastic mic work. And he was a fucking great wrestler.
> Styles was incredible in the ring but he didn't have the charisma and the mic talent of Joe. That's why his work in Japan and his heel turn against Cena do wonder for him.
> 
> ...


I saw the confrontation between Kurt and Joe in TNA. I'm guessing it was 2006. I did watch episodes of TNA, here and there, but I stopped before Aces N 8's broke up.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

That belly to belly moment was funny as fuck.

The Bray/Matt segment was also funny as fuck. Comedy gold.


----------

